# Automatyzacja fotorelacji - fotorelacjonusz



## hook1990

na plikach bmp i gif działa!


----------



## wawrzula

Działa fantastycznie  i ta możliwość "podrasowania" fotki, super sprawa.
Ja jestem już w pełni usatysfakcjonowany :cheers:


----------



## kamilost

hook1990 said:


> na plikach bmp i gif działa!


Czyli problemem są jpg? Czy wywala się przy wrzuceniu jakiegokolwiek pliku jpg, czy tylko konkretnych? Spróbuj wrzucić do programu jpga z jakiegoś innego źródła niż Twój aparat. Może coś z internetu. Czy te jpgi, które wrzucasz mają geotagi w exifie? Jak z tymi aktualizacjami?

Jedyna rzecz, która w moim kodzie odróżnia typy ładowanych plików, to czytanie tagów. Samo czytanie pliku i dekodowanie do obrazka w wewnętrznym formacie nie rozróżnia typów plików. Więc albo to tagi, albo Qt, albo Twój komputer.

Ściągnij nową wersję, dodałem dwa komunikaty błędów przy parsowaniu tagów. Zmienił się tylko plik fotorelacjonusz2.exe, więc wystarczy jego ściągnąć i podmienić w katalogu.



wawrzula said:


> Działa fantastycznie  i ta możliwość "podrasowania" fotki, super sprawa.
> Ja jestem już w pełni usatysfakcjonowany :cheers:


Cieszę się bardzo


----------



## hook1990

Wywala jakikolwiek plik jpg. Probowalem z 3 aparatów i komórki. Tak samo po uruchomieniu najnowszej wersji. Zaraz spróbuję z aktualizacjami. co to Qt?


----------



## Yaper

Świetna sprawa Kamilost, działa jak ta lala.
Po jednym z pierwszych releasów program mi się wykładał przy wrzucaniu fotek. Ostatnia wersja działa znakomicie. Następna relacja jaką wrzucę, będzie na pewno z Twojego programu. :applause:

Jako, że zdjęcia z geolokacją w EXIFie mam tylko z komórki to chętnie widziałbym opcję, żeby dla każdego zdjęcia dało się wskazać na mapce jego miejsce zrobienia.

Idealnie byłoby wykorzystać do tego UMP, gdzie jest zaznaczona większość dróg w budowie. Czyli coś takiego:
http://mapa.ump.waw.pl/ump-www/?zoo...&layers=00B000TTF&mlat=52.18452&mlon=20.87395

Kompletując opcje mapowe widziałbym opcje wstawienia obrazka a po kliknięciu na niego przenosiło by użytkownika na UMP w miejsce zrobienia fotki.
click4map


----------



## kamilost

hook1990 said:


> co to Qt?


Środowisko programistyczne, w którym zrobiłem program.


----------



## kamilost

Yaper said:


> Jako, że zdjęcia z geolokacją w EXIFie mam tylko z komórki to chętnie widziałbym opcję, żeby dla każdego zdjęcia dało się wskazać na mapce jego miejsce zrobienia.


I będziesz się tak przeklikiwał przez 100 zdjęć?  Moim zdaniem zdecydowanie lepiej jest sobie zainstalować na smartphonie jakiś tracker, a potem zdjęcia z aparatu wzbogacić o geotagi na podstawie tracku, przy użyciu jakiegoś dedykowanego do tego programu, których jest mnóstwo. W ostateczności mogę dodać do programu funkcjonalność wzbogacania zdjęć o geotagi na podstawie tracku, ale track musisz mieć.



Yaper said:


> Idealnie byłoby wykorzystać do tego UMP, gdzie jest zaznaczona większość dróg w budowie. Czyli coś takiego:
> http://mapa.ump.waw.pl/ump-www/?zoo...&layers=00B000TTF&mlat=52.18452&mlon=20.87395


Zdaję sobie sprawę z przewagi UMP, czy OSM nad mapami googla, ale nie widziałem tam nigdzie api, które mógłbym wykorzystać. Jeśli takowe istnieje, to proszę o wskazanie. Ok, znalazłem.



Yaper said:


> Kompletując opcje mapowe widziałbym opcje wstawienia obrazka a po kliknięciu na niego przenosiło by użytkownika na UMP w miejsce zrobienia fotki. [...]


Jasne, dobry pomysł. Przy czym dodanie linka pod zdjęciem do oryginalnej mapy powinno działać niezależnie od wybranego usługodawcy mapy (google/OSM/UMP/cokolwiek innego).


----------



## Konstruktor

Wprowadź funkcję by można było wpisać od jakiego numeru ma zacząć numerować zdjęcia.


----------



## kamilost

^^ Ok. Przy okazji zdałem sobie sprawę z tego, że teraz przy wysyłaniu wybranych zdjęć są dziury w numeracji...

Apropo map. Rozumiem już jak działa to osm. Ono domyślnie wyrzuca tylko xmlową reprezentację danych. Potem tego xmla trzeba sobie wyrenderować samemu. Niestety to konieczność łączenia się z kolejnymi bibliotekami i dalsze komplikowanie projektu. Znalazłem też api statyczne: http://staticmap.openstreetmap.de/, ale nie można na nim polegać. Przy dużym zoomie zwraca pusty obrazek. Zatem zostaje biblioteka. Nie widzi mi się to.


----------



## Hyper

Chciałem przetestować program, ale mam ten sam problem:










Również jak hook1990, mam Win7 64bit SP2, nie działa przeciągnięcie jakichkolwiek plików *.jpg.


----------



## hook1990

^^ właśnie, ten sam komunikat.


----------



## koszatek

kamilost said:


> Apropo map. Rozumiem już jak działa to osm. Ono domyślnie wyrzuca tylko xmlową reprezentację danych. Potem tego xmla trzeba sobie wyrenderować samemu. Niestety to konieczność łączenia się z kolejnymi bibliotekami i dalsze komplikowanie projektu.


Nie trzeba nic renderować, można wyświetlać kafelki mapy z http://*.tile.openstreetmap.org/. Są do tego biblioteki np. OpenLayers. Jedyna wada jest taka, że adres podłożony pod zdjęcie musi prowadzić do jakiejś strony pośredniczącej, która w zależności od koordynat będących parametrem ładnie wyświetli odpowiedni kawałek mapy i wskaźnik. Ta strona pośrednicząca mogłaby korzystać właśnie z OpenLayers. Ale trzeba znaleźć dla niej jakiś hosting, który będzie niezmienny (bo adresy będą już zaszyte w fotorelacjach).
Chyba że jeszcze inaczej: tworząc fotorelację program zasysałby też odpowiednie kafelki, wrysowywał wskaźnik na sztywno do jpg czy png i wrzucał takie mini mapki na hosting razem z fotami. Mogę udostępnić kawałki kodu w php i js, gdzie robię takie pobieranie kafelków.


----------



## kamilost

Hyper said:


> Chciałem przetestować program, ale mam ten sam problem:
> Również jak hook1990, mam Win7 64bit SP2, nie działa przeciągnięcie jakichkolwiek plików *.jpg.


Na pewno masz SP2? Tu: http://windows.microsoft.com/pl-PL/windows/downloads/service-packs piszą, że najnowszy to 1.



hook1990 said:


> ^^ właśnie, ten sam komunikat.


Miałeś sprawdzić czy problem występuje po zainstalowaniu wszystkich aktualizacji. Jaki rezultat? Teraz liczymy tylko na Ciebie, bo ja już nie mam więcej pomysłów co może być nie tak.



koszatek said:


> Nie trzeba nic renderować, można wyświetlać kafelki mapy z http://*.tile.openstreetmap.org/. Są do tego biblioteki np. OpenLayers.


Jest coś w c/c++?


koszatek said:


> Chyba że jeszcze inaczej: tworząc fotorelację program zasysałby też odpowiednie kafelki, wrysowywał wskaźnik na sztywno do jpg czy png i wrzucał takie mini mapki na hosting razem z fotami. Mogę udostępnić kawałki kodu w php i js, gdzie robię takie pobieranie kafelków.


Poproszę.


----------



## Hyper

kamilost said:


> Na pewno masz SP2? Tu: http://windows.microsoft.com/pl-PL/windows/downloads/service-packs piszą, że najnowszy to 1.


Wstyd! Oczywiście, że SP1.
SP2 to Office 2007 oraz upgrade do firmowego exchange'a. Notabene niedawno przesiadłem się na Office 2010, tutaj też jest dopiero SP1.
---
Odnośnie aktualizacji, jestem na bieżąco ze wszystkimi z "Windows Update", korzystam aktualnie z .net 4 Extended, a także Visual C++ 2010 dla wersji 64-bitowych OS. Spróbowałem wgrać *.bmp - ten sam błąd. Zastosowałem teraz tryb zgodności, próbowałem jako XP SP3 oraz Win2000, z prawami administratora - dalej to samo. Puściłem teraz koledze z pracy, on ma na wirtualce XP 32-bitowego, zaraz sprawdzimy i dam znać.

EDIT:
W wirtualce na XP 32-bit poszło bez problemu.


----------



## kamilost

Hyper said:


> Spróbowałem wgrać *.bmp - ten sam błąd.


Czyli to nie tagi. Musiałbym dostać komputer, na którym występuje błąd w swoje ręce, żeby móc go zdebugować. Chyba, że jest wśród nas jakiś programista, który chciałby się tego podjąć?


----------



## Polex

Po moich początkowych kłopotach (z oknem errora jn) przy kolejnych podejściach ten błąd przestał się pokazywać. Nie umiałbym teraz powiedzieć jak to się stało, że wszystko było OK.










Ale...

No, właśnie jest "ale". Przed chwilą ponownie spróbowałem wrzucić do softu trochę zdjęć. Ponieważ miał to być test, więc zacząłem z grubej rury - ok. 40 szt. I... zonk! Wyskoczył error. Zmniejszyłem do 12 szt i... znów error. Spróbowałem 1 zdjęcie i... przyjął. Dodałem jeszcze jedno i... przyjął. A potem kolejne też przyjmował. Sądziłem, że sprawa rozwiązana, a tymczasem po kolejnym, 7. zdjęciu... error :bash: I tak metodą kolejnych prób doszedłem do tego, że program nie przyjmuje konkretnych zdjęć!:nuts: Pomyślałem, że problem może być w ich wadze, ale skoro jedno ma 95 KB, a drugie 2,9MB, więc to nie może być przyczyną.


----------



## maciek_lu

Bez problemu (można jeszcze popracować nad przeglądaniem forum z widoku tagów) wstawiona fotorelacja Win 7 Professional 64bit


----------



## kamilost

Polex said:


> I tak metodą kolejnych prób doszedłem do tego, że program nie przyjmuje konkretnych zdjęć!:nuts:


Jakich konkretnych? A może chodzi o sposób dodawania zdjęć do programu? Przeciągasz je skądś? Bo tam w załączonym zrzucie widzę jakąś przeglądarkę do zdjęć. Z niej przeciągasz zdjęcia? Co się dzieje, jeśli te same zdjęcia dodasz "normalnie", tzn przez Fotorelacja->Dodaj zdjęcia?



maciek_lu said:


> można jeszcze popracować nad przeglądaniem forum z widoku tagów


Nie rozumiem.


----------



## Konstruktor

O tak:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/tags.php?tag=lublin

by nie wchodzić za każdym razem i nie szukać swojego tematu.


----------



## matrix4321

Ja właśnie użyłem po raz pierwszy programu i działa bez problemu. Win 7 64 bit Enterprise. W moim przypadku o jakieś 40 % przyspieszyło to zamieszczanie przeze mnie zdjęć na forum.


----------



## kamilost

Konstruktor said:


> O tak:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/tags.php?tag=lublin
> 
> by nie wchodzić za każdym razem i nie szukać swojego tematu.


W sensie, żeby stronę startową ustawić na pokazywanie zadanego tagu, zamiast FPW?



matrix4321 said:


> Ja właśnie użyłem po raz pierwszy programu i działa bez problemu. Win 7 64 bit Enterprise. W moim przypadku o jakieś 40 % przyspieszyło to zamieszczanie przeze mnie zdjęć na forum.


Dzięki


----------



## Konstruktor

kamilost said:


> W sensie, żeby stronę startową ustawić na pokazywanie zadanego tagu, zamiast FPW?


Tak


----------



## Polex

kamilost said:


> Jakich konkretnych? A może chodzi o sposób dodawania zdjęć do programu? Przeciągasz je skądś? Bo tam w załączonym zrzucie widzę jakąś przeglądarkę do zdjęć. Z niej przeciągasz zdjęcia? Co się dzieje, jeśli te same zdjęcia dodasz "normalnie", tzn przez Fotorelacja->Dodaj zdjęcia?


1. Przeciągam je z ACDSee. Niektóre dają się przeciągnąć, ale te poniższe wywalają błąd (rozmiary oryginalne)
http://imageshack.us/a/img9/8326/jerozolzadwrdma.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img600/8814/jerozolzadwrdm.jpg

2. Przy dodawaniu "normalnym" jest to samo.

Na razie tylko z tymi 2 zdjęciami jest ten dziwny problem. Czy będzie z innymi? :dunno: Przyszłość pokaże.


----------



## kamilost

Polex, wyślij mi je jednak na maila. Imageshack konwertuje zdjęcia, więc to już nie jest ten sam plik.


----------



## toonczyk

kamilost said:


> Polex, wyślij mi je jednak na maila. Imageshack konwertuje zdjęcia, więc to już nie jest ten sam plik.


Spróbuj z tym zdjęciem (zapisz na dysku, bo jak się przeciąga z przeglądarki to konwertuje na bitmapę):
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...niversitaria_UNAM_-_Torre_de_Rectoría_-_1.jpg

U mnie wywala program.


----------



## Polex

^^ U mnie też wywaliło to zdjęcie w obu sposobach (przy przeciąganiu i przy "normalnym")


----------



## kamilost

Na linuxie załączone zdjęcia działają. Na windowsie błąd na szczęście udało się odtworzyć. Przez chwilę miałem zonka, bo program uruchomiony na sesji debugowania nie przechwytywał błędu. Okazało się, że to jednak biblioteka exiv2 rzuca wyjątek, którego nie jest w stanie przechwycić nawet catch(...). Czary mary hokus pokus.

Dobra, poprawiłem i nie wnikam dlaczego catch nie działa. Problemem były znaki diakrytyczne. Błąd naprawiłem poprzez dopisanie jednej literki...

Zaimplementuję jeszcze kilka rzeczy o które byłem w międzyczasie proszony. Aktualizacji można się spodziewać późnym wieczorem.


----------



## maciek_lu

Konstruktor said:


> O tak:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/tags.php?tag=lublin
> 
> by nie wchodzić za każdym razem i nie szukać swojego tematu.



o to chodziło


----------



## kamilost

Można ściągać nową wersję.


----------



## Hyper

U mnie teraz już _rabotajet_.  Jutro przetestuję z jakąś fotorelacją, bo teraz spróbowałem tylko z pojedynczymi plikami.


----------



## hook1990

U mnie też!!! kamilost masz u mnie wirtualnego ośmiopaka! Jeszcze raz dzięki za poświęcony czas - świetna robota!


----------



## toonczyk

Super, wszystko działa jak ta lala! Aż człowiek ma ochotę robić fotorelacje 

To teraz pora na feature request: ostatnio przerzuciłem się z imageshack na imgur (głównie z uwagi na dużo wygodniejszy interfejs, ale hosting jest w pełni darmowy, szybki i niezawodny - polecam). Dużo to by było roboty, aby to zaimplementować?
http://api.imgur.com/


----------



## kamilost

Anonimowy, uwierzytelniony, czy oba?


----------



## toonczyk

Ja ładuję teraz na konto, więc raczej uwierzytelniony, bo można sobie potem zdjęcie na przykład edytować na serwerze, sprawdzić statystyki oglądalności albo skasować.


----------



## kamilost

> Anonymous API users get 500 API credits per hour, which is equal to 50 uploads per hour.
> [...]
> This means that each standard account can have 100 uploads per hour, while each pro account can have 200 uploads per hour.


Słaby ten imgur. Anonimowy upload się nie nadaje zupełnie, a uwierzytelniony też nie bardzo. Na pewno nie będę robił w programie mechanizmów, żeby sobie poczekał godzinę na nowe credity. Więc jak wrzucisz fotorelację ze 101 zdjęciami to program wrzuci wszystkie 101 na raz i przy ostatnim wywali błąd, nie wstawiając nic na forum.

Kolejną rzeczą, która mi się nie podoba jest konieczność rejestracji. Proponuję poczekać i zobaczyć czy będzie więcej requestów o imgura.


----------



## lulek89

Supek apka! Własnie ją przetestowałem 
Ale wydaję mi się że trochę zjada na jakości zdjęć, co prawda np. w wątkach drogowych nie ma to znaczenia, ale już w jakiś wakacyjnych fotorelacjach trochę ma 

Ale i tak masz browca za to! :cheers1:


----------



## toonczyk

kamilost said:


> Kolejną rzeczą, która mi się nie podoba jest konieczność rejestracji. Proponuję poczekać i zobaczyć czy będzie więcej requestów o imgura.


Jasne - tak tylko pytałem


----------



## janex_wwa

Cudny program, powinieneś dostać jakąś nagrodę za ułatwienie życia dziesiątkom użytkowników tego forum:cheers:


----------



## kamilost

Czekam na propozycje :lol:


----------



## matrix4321

DLA KAMILA


----------



## mizin

Kamilost, czy dodanie do programu zakładki "sieć" aby sterować właściwościami połączenie internetowego było by dużym problemem?
Moje pytanie jest związane z ograniczeniami jakie mam w pracy (serwer proxy) tzn. przy uruchamianiu programu w otoczeniu sieciowym nie jestem wstanie wysłać zdjęć na serwery imageshack, program zatrzymuje się przy wysyłaniu zdjęć.

Pozdrawiam


----------



## kamilost

W jakim zakresie chcesz sterować właściwościami połączenia sieciowego? Tylko proxy? Jakie pola do proxy? Host, port, user, pass? Wszystkie typy połączeń mają przez nią iść, czy tylko wybrane (http/ftp/socks5)?


----------



## orangy

kamilost said:


> Czyli jedno wyjaśnione, a jeśli chodzi o libquazip, to musisz odpalać program skryptem fotorelacjonusz2.sh. W środku jest
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH="$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:."
> 
> żeby system szukał bibliotek również w aktualnym katalogu. Ubuntu domyślnie tego nie robi.


Ale tak właśnie robiłem. Uruchomienie bez eksportu ścieżki powoduje wyświetlenie takiego samego komunikatu ale dotyczy on "libquazip.so.1" a nie "libquazip.so.4". Myślałem że tu chodzi o niezgodność architektury (amd64).


----------



## kamilost

64b powinny sobie poradzić z odpaleniem binarki 32b. Próbowałeś zrobić symlinka libquazip.so.4 -> libquazip.so.1?


----------



## karol.ldz

Nie wiem czy już to było ale czy jest szansa aby fotorelacjonariusz nie usuwał danych exif podczas przesyłania zdjęć do Imageshack?


----------



## kamilost

Nie było. Fotorelacjonusz ich specjalnie nie usuwa. Dane exif są tracone w momencie wczytania zdjęcia przez program, gdyż klasa używana do jego przechowywania nie interpretuje tych danych. Trzeba by specjalnie przed wysłaniem zdjęcia zrzucić je gdzieś (pamięć/dysk), wzbogacić o dane exif odczytane jeszcze raz z pliku i dopiero wysłać.

Jest to jak najbardziej wykonalne, ale musiałbym dużo przerobić w programie. Może się tym zajmę kiedyś.


----------



## kamilost

> Gratuluje super aplikacji naprawdę jest ekstra.
> 
> Mam propozycję zmian.
> 
> Używam funkcji mapki zbiorczej z gps
> przydała by się możliwość aby automatycznie numerował miejsca zrobienia zdjęcia na mapce podsumowującej - z numeracją analogiczną do numeracji którą nadaje automat przy wstawianiu zdjęć.


Swego czasu próbowałem to ugryźć.

Mapa zbiorcza dla wszystkich zdjęć generowana jest przez google w ich serwisie static maps. Jedyny wpływ jaki mam na jej generowanie to przekazanie odpowiednich parametrów w wywołaniu ich api. Niestety api umożliwia nadawanie markerom tylko podpisu będącego pojedynczym znakiem (https://developers.google.com/maps/documentation/staticmaps/#Markers). Cyfry szybko się kończą, powyżej 9 zdjęć trzeba by używać liter do oznaczania zdjęć (co już jest trochę bez sensu), a i tak litery często nie wystarczą.

Także dopóki korzystam z google maps do generowania mapy zbiorczej rozsądne ponumerowanie markerów jest niewykonalne.


----------



## kamilost

> kamilost said:
> 
> 
> 
> Także dopóki korzystam z google maps do generowania mapy zbiorczej rozsądne ponumerowanie markerów jest niewykonalne.
> 
> 
> 
> To po co korzystać z GM?
> Można z wolnych map. Oprócz możliwości jest wszystko rozrysowane "w budowie"
> Przykład UMP http://umapa.pl/bkC87
> Jak to uzyskać w OSM nie wiem ale przykład portalu RI i mapa dołączona do artykułów http://www.rynekinfrastruktury.pl/a...-sw-wojciecha-do-kompleksowej-przebudowy.html
Click to expand...

Ten temat już się przewijał w wątku. Wniosek był taki, że trzeba by użyć jakiejś biblioteki do renderowania (kolejna zależność, czego wolałbym uniknąć), albo pobierać kafelki. Nie znam api do pobierania kafelków, koszatek miał mi podrzucić swój kod w którym to zrobił. 

Teraz też trochę pogooglałem i przeczytałem na http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Tile_usage_policy:


> Heavy use (e.g. distributing an app that uses tiles from openstreetmap.org) is forbidden without prior permission from the System Administrators.


 Nie wiem od czego zależy zgoda. Zostaje chyba tylko renderowanie.


----------



## kamilost

> tu masz pomoc do UMP http://ump.fuw.edu.pl/wiki/Widok_na_www#Korzystanie_z_mapy


Dzięki, widzę że w UMP nie ma żadnych ograniczeń co do korzystania z tilesów, czy nawet z eksportu, tak jak OSM. Zastanawiam się czy to celowe, czy po prostu zapomnieli o tym napisać i aplikacja po pewnym czasie dostanie bana bez ostrzeżenia. Niestety zasięg UMP to tylko Polska, więc jeśli miałbym to zaimplementować to tylko jako opcję do własnoręcznego włączenia. I tak zrobię, jak będę miał chwilę.


----------



## mizin

kamilost said:


> W jakim zakresie chcesz sterować właściwościami połączenia sieciowego? Tylko proxy? Jakie pola do proxy? Host, port, user, pass? Wszystkie typy połączeń mają przez nią iść, czy tylko wybrane (http/ftp/socks5)?


Niestety wielkim specjalistą od sieci nie jestem wiec ciężko określić zakres ewentualnych zmian.
Ogólnie problem polega na tym, że cały ruch u mnie w korpo przechodzi przez serwery proxy i blokuje wysyłanie zdjęć na serwery imageshack. Sam strona w przeglądarce odpala się poprawnie stąd pomysł aby do aplikacji wprowadzić możliwość sterowania właściwościami połączenia sieciowego coś na wzór w IE czy innych przeglądarkach.


----------



## kamilost

mizin said:


> Moje pytanie jest związane z ograniczeniami jakie mam w pracy (serwer proxy) tzn. przy uruchamianiu programu w otoczeniu sieciowym nie jestem wstanie wysłać zdjęć na serwery imageshack, program zatrzymuje się przy wysyłaniu zdjęć.


Co to znaczy, że uruchamiasz program w otoczeniu sieciowym?



mizin said:


> Ogólnie problem polega na tym, że cały ruch u mnie w korpo przechodzi przez serwery proxy i blokuje wysyłanie zdjęć na serwery imageshack.


Rozumiem, że to nie proxy blokuje wysyłanie zdjęć, tylko "normalna droga"?



mizin said:


> Sam strona w przeglądarce odpala się poprawnie


Rozumiem, że chodzi o stronę SSC? Nie będzie to stanowić problemu, jeśli każdy rodzaj ruchu (upload zdjęć, ssc) będzie szedł przez jedno proxy?



mizin said:


> stąd pomysł aby do aplikacji wprowadzić możliwość sterowania właściwościami połączenia sieciowego coś na wzór w IE czy innych przeglądarkach.


Nie wiem w jaki sposób IE steruje właściwościami połączenia sieciowego. Czy możesz wkleić screena z ustawień przeglądarki, które dotyczą proxy i ogólnie pojętego "otoczenia sieciowego"? Jeśli z jakichś względów nie możesz podać tych danych, to zamaluj je zostawiając tylko etykiety pól. Ew. wklej waszą firmową instrukcję konfiguracji komputera do pracy z firmowym proxy, jeśli taką macie.


----------



## mizin

^^^^^^
Może źle to określiłem... 
W przypadku gdy pracuje na kompie w pracy, odpalam aplikacje i próbuje wysłać zdjęcia na serwer to niestety aplikacja zatrzymuje się na wysyłaniu pierwszego zdjęcia i trwa to w nieskończoność. Zakładam, że jest to związane z serwerem proxy bo odpalając tego same kompa w domu mogę spokojnie wysyłać zdjęcia na serwer z aplikacji.
Dodam, że każda transmisja danych w pracy przechodzi przez serwer proxy. IE ma wprowadzone w opcjach połączenia sieciowego adresy serwera + wyjątki dla adresów lokalnych. Wszystkie strony w IE odpalają się poprawnie, upload zdjęć na serwer z IE też odbywa się porwanie. Domniemywam, że ruch sieciowy z aplikacji nie przechodzi przez serwery proxy stąd problem z upload zdjęć, do etapu załadowania strony forum niestety nie doszedłem.
Zerknij w IE na Narzędzia --> opcje internetowe --> połączenia czy coś takiego na wzór udało by się dodać do fotorelacjonusza aby przekierować ruch sieciowy na serwery proxy?

Pozdrawiam


----------



## kamilost

Twoja wypowiedź niestety tylko częściowo odpowiedziała na moje pytania. Generalnie jeśli piszę jakieś zdanie i na jego końcu stawiam znak zapytania, to znaczy, że oczekuję odpowiedzi. W mojej poprzedniej wypowiedzi było 5 znaków zapytania. Zwróć uwagę, że zwykle wystarczy odpowiedź "tak"/"nie". Oczywiście odpowiedź "nie wiem"/"nie mogę powiedzieć" też jest dobrą odpowiedzią. Nie zrozum nie źle, nie mam na celu obrazić Cię tłumacząc tak podstawowe rzeczy, ale wydaje mi się, że inaczej się nie dogadamy.

Zatem ponawiam wszystkie swoje pytania z poprzedniego posta.



mizin said:


> Zerknij w IE na Narzędzia --> opcje internetowe --> połączenia czy coś takiego na wzór udało by się dodać do fotorelacjonusza aby przekierować ruch sieciowy na serwery proxy?


Nie mam IE na tym komputerze. Trochę wygooglałem jak to wygląda, jest tam sporo rzeczy oprócz proxy, które wątpię aby były potrzebne.


----------



## Dziubus

Fajnie by było, gdyby flickr był obsługiwany


----------



## kamilost

Przymierzałem się do niego, ale skutecznie zniechęciło mnie OAuth1 i 25 ekranów (!!!) umów licencyjnych, tosów i innych, oczywiście po angielsku. 

Za to niedługo będzie proxy w wersji podstawowej i warstwy osm.


----------



## kamilost

Można ściągać. https://sourceforge.net/projects/fotorelacjonusz/

Obsługa warstw osm wygląda tak:










17. 









18. 









Warstwy musicie sobie skonfigurować sami. Np. dla UMP pcPL trzeba wpisać Nazwę, http://1.tiles.ump.waw.pl/ump_tiles/${z}/${x}/${y}.png i 20.


----------



## kamilost

Nowa wersja. 

Program teraz pamięta na jakim zdjęciu skończył w którym wątku i następnym razem można łatwo kontynuować numerację. 
Poprawiłem błąd polegający na zbyt szybkim zatrzymywaniu przeglądarki po wysłaniu fotorelacji (stąd mogło brać się wrażenie, że wysyłanie się nie udało).
Dodany cache dyskowy do przeglądarki, powinna działać zauważalnie szybciej.
Poprawione rysownie strzałek (+tło), zaznaczanie obrazków/strzałek.
Lepiej wyglądają progressBary na windowsie.
Poprawiłem też przycisk do lajkowania.


----------



## quina

Czy przewidywana jest wersja na system android? Od czasu do czasu zdarza mi się zrobić parę zdjęć telefonem komórkowym, które muszę natychmiast wrzucić, niestety z komórki to mega uciążliwe! SSC ostatnimi czasy przeglądam praktycznie wyłącznie na komórce...


----------



## kamilost

Tak, chciałbym ją zrobić, ale dopiero gdy Qt uzyska oficjalne wsparcie dla androida, czyli w wersji 5.2, która wyjdzie nieprędko.


----------



## ursjan

kamilost said:


> Tak, chciałbym ją zrobić, ale dopiero gdy Qt uzyska oficjalne wsparcie dla androida, czyli w wersji 5.2, która wyjdzie nieprędko.


A nie czasami Androida 4.2? Skąd masz takie info, że dopiero w wersji 5.2? 

Kamilu, pozwolę się zapytać (wiem, ciekawość to pierwszy stopień do piekła). Przeczytałem we pierwszym poście, że planujesz napisać wersję na platformę MAC OS X.


kamilost said:


> Pozostaje do zrobienia:
> wersja na maca


I tu 2 moje pytania:
1. Aplikacja będzie TYLKO do samodzielnego pobrania czy zostanie również udostępniona na ich e-sklepie z softwarem,Mac App Store? 
2. . Czy planujesz (w ogóle) napisać aplikację dla platformy iOS (iPhone,iPad/iPad Mini,iPod Touch)?


----------



## hook1990

Ja mam prośbę - przydałaby mi się "strzałka na przedziale", żeby pokazać, że coś ciągnie się z jednego miejsca do drugiego, tak jak tu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=105074187&postcount=12070
- użyłem dwa razy pojedyńczej strzałki, ale nie wygląda to za ciekawie.


----------



## kamilost

kamilost said:


> Już poprawiłem, jeszcze muszę przetestować na windzie i myślę, że do końca dnia można się spodziewać nowej wersji.


Zrobione w 2.5.3



zygzak73 said:


> Wyczyściłem dane exif we właściwościach narzędziem wbudowanym w win7 i zadziałało - czyli to faktycznie to. kay:


Sprawdź jak pod tym względem działa najnowsza wersja.



hook1990 said:


> Ja mam prośbę - przydałaby mi się "strzałka na przedziale"


Zrobiłem to tak:








Czyli strzałki wychodzą z tego samego miejsca i może ich być więcej niż dwie. Rysowanie każdej kolejnej tak samo jak pierwszej, tylko musisz zacząć w miarę w tym samym miejscu. W 2.5.3.


----------



## K4r0lSz

Dzień dobry 
To ja mam pomysł na... znaczy prośbę, o wprowadzenie pliku konfiguracyjnego, ponieważ z każdą nową wersją od nowa trzeba wstawiać warstwę OSM, a tak byłaby możliwość:
1) Prostego przenoszenia ustawień między wersjami
2) Prostego przenoszenia ustawień między komputerami/systemami

Właśnie umieściłem pierwszą fotorelację z fotorelacjonuszem... WIELKIE DZIĘKI, jeszcze nigdy nie było to tak proste 

Tylko dziwna sprawa, bo mimo, że zdjęcia mają Geotagi, to nie pojawiła się mapka na żadnym zdjęciu :hm:

I przy okazji, kolejne pomysły/prośby:
1) Możliwość wyczyszczenia ze zdjęć... tak aby można było od razu rozpocząć nową fotorelację, np. dla innego wątku, w chwili obecnej trzeba każde zdjęcie usuwać osobno.
2) Resetowanie ustawień dla danego zdjęcia... jeśli zmienię w tej chwili parametry kontrast/jasność/gamma to trudno jest ustawić wartości początkowe - przydałoby się jedno kliknięcie 

Informacyjnie: Na Windows 8 x64 (2.5.3) program działa o Wiele szybciej niż na XP, i trochę szybciej niż na Windows 7 x64 (2.5.2)


----------



## kamilost

K4r0lSz said:


> każdą nową wersją od nowa trzeba wstawiać warstwę OSM


Powinien zapamiętywać. Tylko te ustawienia są gubione?

Ad 1) J.w.
Ad 2) Aplikacja zapisuje ustawienia używając standardowych metod na każdym systemie. Na windzie rejestr, na macu "CFPreferences" (cokolwiek to jest), a na linuxie plik konfiguracyjny. Nie wiem czy się da przenieść zawartość rejestru, ale sądzę, że tak. Poszukaj w regedit może są jakieś opcje do eksportu i importu.



K4r0lSz said:


> Tylko dziwna sprawa, bo mimo, że zdjęcia mają Geotagi, to nie pojawiła się mapka na żadnym zdjęciu


A włączone są mapy? Zdjęcia mają geotagi na pewno, czy tylko _powinny_ mieć? 

Ad 1) Wystarczy zamknąć i uruchomić ponownie. Ale może faktycznie jedna opcja w menu nie zaszkodzi.
Ad 2) Ok, zrobię tak.



K4r0lSz said:


> Informacyjnie: Na Windows 8 x64 (2.5.3) program działa o Wiele szybciej niż na XP, i trochę szybciej niż na Windows 7 x64 (2.5.2)


Sądzę, że to system działa szybciej, nie program


----------



## K4r0lSz

kamilost said:


> Powinien zapamiętywać. Tylko te ustawienia są gubione?
> 
> Ad 1) J.w.
> Ad 2) Aplikacja zapisuje ustawienia używając standardowych metod na każdym systemie. Na windzie rejestr, na macu "CFPreferences" (cokolwiek to jest), a na linuxie plik konfiguracyjny. Nie wiem czy się da przenieść zawartość rejestru, ale sądzę, że tak. Poszukaj w regedit może są jakieś opcje do eksportu i importu.


Ta dzisiejsza czarna magia...
Klucz rejestru z ustawieniami: 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Kamil Ostaszewski software\fotorelacjonusz2



kamilost said:


> A włączone są mapy? Zdjęcia mają geotagi na pewno, czy tylko _powinny_ mieć?


Włączone.
To jednak coś u mnie... jakaś czarna magia, i w telefonie geotag jest, ale po przesłaniu zdjęcia znika :shocked:
Aczkolwiek... sprawdziłem jedno zdjęcie (bezpośrednio kopiowane z karty SD) za pomocą http://regex.info/exif.cgi i wskazał lokalizację, i w programie na Windows 8 jest OK 
Jedynie dla Google Teren nie ma zmiany, i zostawia wcześniej wybraną mapkę.



kamilost said:


> Ad 1) Wystarczy zamknąć i uruchomić ponownie. Ale może faktycznie jedna opcja w menu nie zaszkodzi.
> Ad 2) Ok, zrobię tak.
> 
> Sądzę, że to system działa szybciej, nie program


----------



## kamilost

Nie do końca zrozumiałem wszystko co napisałeś, więc spytam ogólnie: co nadal nie działa? Bardzo proszę o opis kroków, których wykonanie pozwoli mi odtworzyć błąd.


----------



## K4r0lSz

kamilost said:


> Nie do końca zrozumiałem wszystko co napisałeś, więc spytam ogólnie: co nadal nie działa? Bardzo proszę o opis kroków, których wykonanie pozwoli mi odtworzyć błąd.


Wszystko działa.
Miałem wrażenie, że Google Teren nie chce się podmienić, ale właśnie sprawdziłem, i jest w porządku.


----------



## zygzak73

kamilost said:


> Sprawdź jak pod tym względem działa najnowsza wersja.


Jest OK


----------



## K4r0lSz

Jak tak dobrze mi idzie, to dorzuciłbym w ramach ewentualnych przyszłych możliwości:
Wrzucanie zdjęć na Flickr
Wstawianie filmów na YouTube (czasem się zdarza, że do fotorelacji jest filmik lub dwa)


----------



## Pietro1

Jak usunac strzalke ze zdjecia w przypadku, gdy sie zle ja nakresli?


----------



## kamilost

K4r0lSz said:


> Jak tak dobrze mi idzie, to dorzuciłbym w ramach ewentualnych przyszłych możliwości:
> Wrzucanie zdjęć na Flickr


Nie, dopóki nic się nie zmieni na flickr:


kamilost said:


> Przymierzałem się do niego, ale skutecznie zniechęciło mnie OAuth1 i 25 ekranów (!!!) umów licencyjnych, tosów i innych, oczywiście po angielsku.





K4r0lSz said:


> Wstawianie filmów na YouTube (czasem się zdarza, że do fotorelacji jest filmik lub dwa)


Nie. Wrzucanie filmów to złożony proces, nie wiem jakie jest api do tego, ale podejrzewam że roboty byłoby bardzo dużo. A korzyść niewielka, bo jak czasem są 1-2 filmiki na fotorelację to nie widzę tu automatyzacji.



Pietro1 said:


> Jak usunac strzalke ze zdjecia w przypadku, gdy sie zle ja nakresli?


Kliknąć, żeby zaznaczyć i po prawej na dole przycisk "Usuń strzałkę"


----------



## kamilost

K4r0lSz said:


> 1) Możliwość wyczyszczenia ze zdjęć... tak aby można było od razu rozpocząć nową fotorelację, np. dla innego wątku, w chwili obecnej trzeba każde zdjęcie usuwać osobno.
> 2) Resetowanie ustawień dla danego zdjęcia... jeśli zmienię w tej chwili parametry kontrast/jasność/gamma to trudno jest ustawić wartości początkowe - przydałoby się jedno kliknięcie


W 2.5.4


----------



## K4r0lSz

^^ Śmiga jak należy.
To może obok imageshack'a, byłaby możliwość wrzucania na http://tinypic.com/ ?


----------



## kamilost

Nie ma api.


----------



## kamilost

kamilost said:


> Wersja ma maca zbliża się.


Wersja na maca oddala się... hno:


----------



## wheart

Sprawdziłem wątek i takie mam pytanko - czy jest w planach przerabianie na fotorelację zdjęć z picasy? Idealnie w układzie podpis, zdjęcie, podpis, zdjęcie... a na dole link do albumu. Zdjęcia i tak tam ładuję, teraz zrobiłem ponad 80 i szczerze powiedziawszy nie chce mi się tych linków przeklejać. Ratowałby mnie w sumie głuptak, nawet bez strzałek i innych wodotrysków, ewentualnie generujący dodatkowe zdjęcia z "nakładkami" jak sobie klient zażyczy i dodająca je do galerii (w tym samym folderze)...


PS: kompilacja na Ubuntu 12.04 się wykłada - brakuje secrets.h, usiłowałem wygenerować deba skryptem (kompilacja dla x86_64):
g++ -c -pipe -O2 -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -DQT_WEBKIT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_WEBKIT_LIB -DQT_SCRIPT_LIB -DQT_XMLPATTERNS_LIB -DQT_XML_LIB -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_NETWORK_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/share/qt4/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I../../fotorelacjonusz-code -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtNetwork -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4/QtXml -I/usr/include/qt4/QtXmlPatterns -I/usr/include/qt4/QtScript -I/usr/include/qt4/QtWebKit -I/usr/include/qt4 -I../third-party/quazip/quazip -I../src -I. -I. -I../../fotorelacjonusz-code -I. -o settingsmanager.o ../src/settings/settingsmanager.cpp
../src/settings/settingsmanager.cpp:2:21: fatal error: secrets.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
compilation terminated.
make: *** [settingsmanager.o] Błąd 1


----------



## kamilost

Picasa - pomyślę.

Kompilacja - tak ma być. https://sourceforge.net/p/fotorelacjonusz/wiki/Home/ sekcja "Building"


----------



## K4r0lSz

Czy byłaby możliwość dodania _tytułu _oraz ew. _ikonki _posta w fotorelacjonuszu?


----------



## kamilost

^^ Dodam, ale nie wiem kiedy.

Zrobiłem podkłady dla POW Konotopa - Puławska z sora i TSW zamiejski z pzt.
http://k14.vdl.pl/ssc/fotorelacjonusz-overlays/


----------



## K4r0lSz

Takie pomysły:
1) Dorzucenie jeszcze w menu *Plik *pozycji: *Nowa Fotorelacja*, wtedy:
1.









2) Wstawienie możliwości edycji zawartości fotorelacji, np. jeśli już jakieś zdjęcie jest na forum/serwerze, to można dodać do niego link, nie ma wtedy konieczności ponownego wrzucania zdjęcia na serwer.


----------



## motrs

del


----------



## kamilost

K4r0lSz said:


> Takie pomysły:
> 1) Dorzucenie jeszcze w menu *Plik *pozycji: *Nowa Fotorelacja*
> 
> 2) Wstawienie możliwości edycji zawartości fotorelacji, np. jeśli już jakieś zdjęcie jest na forum/serwerze, to można dodać do niego link, nie ma wtedy konieczności ponownego wrzucania zdjęcia na serwer.


1) To by się różniło od obecnego "wyczyść zdjęcia" tylko czyszczeniem dwóch pól, a użytkownik mógłby się spodziewać, że kliknięcie "nowa fotorelacja" nie usunie obecnej, dlatego nie.

2) Tylko że edycja, to nie jest częsta i powtarzalna czynność, więc automatyzacji by tu nie było. Nie jest to również łatwe do zaimplementowania. Jeśli bym coś takiego robił to razem z opcją importu z różnych źródeł (picasa, istniejąca fotorelacja itp) i wtedy zrobiłbym również to o co prosił wheart. Tyle, że to jeszcze więcej roboty, więc może kiedyś...


----------



## K4r0lSz

Nowa fotorelacja działałaby, tak jak we wszystkich programach, czyli pyta czy zapisać obecną, i finalnie przywracanie stanu początkowego.
Użytkownik powinien się właśnie spodziewać, że skorzystanie z tego elementu menu usunie obecną fotorelację, dlatego też okienko z zapisem obecnej byłoby mile widziane.


----------



## zbieraj

Dlaczego po wgraniu zdjęć przez Fotorelacjonusza nastąpił drastyczny spadek jakości zdjęć?


----------



## kamilost

Nie wiem co dla Ciebie znaczy drastyczny, musiałbyś mi pokazać zdjęcie oryginalne i skompresowane. Generalnie powody mogą być dwa. Pierwsze, to metoda interpolacji używana przy skalowaniu zdjęcia w dół - bilinear. Lepszej (np. bicubic) niestety qt nie udostępnia. Drugi powód to "jakość" jpga, czyli jego stopień kompresji przy zapisie, który możesz zmienić w ustawieniach.


----------



## zbieraj

Stopień kompresji był maksymalny w stratnym jpegu, a jakość zjechała do poniżej 60%. Trudno, najwyżej dalej będę wrzucał zdjęcia starą metodą


----------



## toonczyk

zbieraj said:


> Stopień kompresji był maksymalny w stratnym jpegu, a jakość zjechała do poniżej 60%. Trudno, najwyżej dalej będę wrzucał zdjęcia starą metodą


Skoro ustawiłeś maksymalny stopień kompresji, to przecież naturalne, że jakość spadła (chociaż nie wiem jak wymierzyłeś 60%). Wrzuć oryginalne zdjęcie oraz przetworzone przez Fotorelacjonusza...


----------



## kamilost

Przy maksymalnym stopniu kompresji z jpg wychodzi sieczka, a tej nie było bo widziałem te zdjęcia w wątku o warsaw spire. Dlatego sądzę, że Zbieraj miał na myśli minimalny stopień kompresji, czyli jakość 100%. Tak czy siak też nie wiem skąd się wzięło 60%, ani co w tym przypadku może być odpowiedzialne za "drastyczny spadek jakości".


----------



## quina

Ubuntu 13.04
wysypuje się zawsze, gdy ma dodać 2 post. jakiś pomysł co z tym zrobić?


> [email protected]:~$ fotorelacjonusz
> QGtkStyle could not resolve GTK. Make sure you have installed the proper libraries.
> Locale: "pl_PL"
> Loading qt_pl: true
> jest element "quina"
> jest element "newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=13302926"
> jest element " [Lublin] Infrastruktura rowerowa - SkyscraperCity"
> jest element "newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=13302926"
> jest element "newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=13302926"
> jest element "newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=13302926"
> jest element "newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=13302926"
> jest element "newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=13302926"
> jest element "subscription.php?do=addsubscription&t=477071"
> parseThread() odpalam timer
> parseThread() przechodzę do formularza
> 
> sendPost() jest formularz
> sendPost() wysyłam posta
> 
> error element true
> error element true
> jest element "newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=105403548"
> parseThread() odpalam timer
> parseThread() przechodzę do formularza
> 
> Naruszenie ochrony pamięci (core dumped)


PS. może jakieś repozytorium dla automatycznej aktualizacji?


----------



## kamilost

quina said:


> Ubuntu 13.04
> wysypuje się zawsze, gdy ma dodać 2 post. jakiś pomysł co z tym zrobić?


Na szybko zrobiłem debuga ze stack tracem: http://k14.vdl.pl/fotorelacjonusz
Ściągnij, podmień, odpal, wywal, wklej output.



quina said:


> PS. może jakieś repozytorium dla automatycznej aktualizacji?


Ale to zdaje się wymaga serwera skonfigurowanego pod PPA, albo z dostępem roota żeby sobie samemu skonfigurować? Ja nie mam takiego.


----------



## kamilost

hajdut said:


> Nie mogę dokończyć wysyłania fotorelacji. Wyskakuje błąd:


I się wyjaśniło co to za błąd. Dziś podczas wysyłania fotorelacji udało się go złapać i był tam komunikat z ImageShack, że to ich "Internal error" i że go zdiagnozują "ASAP"...

Trzeba wtedy "Przerwać" i odpowiedzieć "Tak" na "Jeszcze raz?". Wtedy spróbuje wysłać obrazek ponownie.


----------



## Teokryt

1. Czy będzie możliwość ustawienia innego serwisu na obrazki niż imageshack, albo może nawet dodanie logowanie do FTP? Zamieszczając fotki lokalnie gdzieś w Polsce szybciej będą się wczytywać niż zza dalekiej wody, tam mam pingi po prawie 200ms wiec zdjęcia wczytują się bardzo wolno niezależnie od łącza.
2. Możliwość konfiguracji geolokalizacji, np na innym podkładzie, zmian rozmiaru i położenia miniaturki ze zdjęciem lotniczym.


----------



## kamilost

1. Już jest Imgur. FTP też już jest. Inne będę dodawał stopniowo, o ile nie będzie to zbyt czasochłonne.
2. Tzn "per zdjęcie"? Bo ogólne ustawienia już są.


----------



## Teokryt

Em, to użyłem złej wersji która tego nie zawierała albo nie znalazłem ustawień 
odnośnie drugiego punktu, tak żeby można było podłączyć dowolnego WMSa. Fajnie by był*o zmieniać marker wstawiany na zdjęciach zamiast czerwonej kropy.

Przy okazji twój PZT dla Salomea-Wolica do overlay jest dziwny, zajmuje 52MB a wymiary ma załosne 1400x900px czyli generalnie słabo. Myślałem ze to tylko podkład, niestety tak jakoś dziwnie jest, nawet ArcMap mi nie czyta (i georefernecji tez nie ma  )

Czy do Fotorelacjonusza będzie możliwe dodanie API do SMF?


----------



## K4r0lSz

Czy jest możliwość pod Windows na przełączenie języka aplikacji, w plikach Qt ładnie widać angielski, takoż i na stronie sourceforge screen są EN.


----------



## kamilost

Teokryt said:


> 1. odnośnie drugiego punktu, tak żeby można było podłączyć dowolnego WMSa.
> 2. Fajnie by był*o zmieniać marker wstawiany na zdjęciach zamiast czerwonej kropy.
> 3. Przy okazji twój PZT dla Salomea-Wolica do overlay jest dziwny, zajmuje 52MB a wymiary ma załosne 1400x900px czyli generalnie słabo.
> 4. Myślałem ze to tylko podkład, niestety tak jakoś dziwnie jest, nawet ArcMap mi nie czyta (i georefernecji tez nie ma  )
> 5. Czy do Fotorelacjonusza będzie możliwe dodanie API do SMF?


1. Najpierw muszę zobaczyć co to to w ogóle jest i jak się dobrać. Jak nie będzie trudne to zrobię.
2. Kolor możesz zmienić.
3. Wymiary 1400x900 ma sama "miniaturka". Właściwe jpgi są schowane i dlatego całość ma 52MB.
4. Nic dziwnego, to mój autorski format pliku oparty na kmz. Najpierw idzie plik jpg 1400xX o wielkości ok 150kB z miniaturką o szerokości 400xX. Potem idzie stary kmr, na końcu 32b unsigned int w big-endian, która informuje gdzie kończy się jpg, a gdzie zaczyna się kmr.
Tak wygląda kod, który wycina "miniaturkę" 1400px z podkładu po kliknięciu "podgląd" na stronie z podkładami:


Code:


        $file = fopen($src, 'r');
        fseek($file, filesize($src) - 4); 
        $bin = fread($file, 4); 
        $size = unpack('N', $bin); // unsigned int 32b big endian
        rewind($file);
    
        header('Pragma: cache');
        header('Content-type: ' . image_type_to_mime_type(exif_imagetype($src)));
        echo fread($file, $size[1]);
        fclose($file);

5. Będzie możliwe, ale ja, ani użytkownicy SSC nie mamy w tym interesu, więc tego nie zrobię. Tu sądzę, że zamiast dodawać kolejną funkcjonalność do programu lepiej go sforkować/sklonować i zrobić osobny produkt dla innych silników. I potem ewentualnie zrobić merga. Oczywiście służę radą i tłumaczeniem swojego kodu programiście, który by się tego podjął.



K4r0lSz said:


> Czy jest możliwość pod Windows na przełączenie języka aplikacji, w plikach Qt ładnie widać angielski, takoż i na stronie sourceforge screen są EN.


Nie ma, aplikacja dostosowuje swój język do systemowego. Nie jesteś pierwszą osobą, która o to pyta, więc pewnie kiedyś zrobię.


----------



## Teokryt

> 4. Nic dziwnego, to mój autorski format pliku oparty na kmz. Najpierw idzie plik jpg 1400xX o wielkości ok 150kB z miniaturką o szerokości 400xX. Potem idzie stary kmr, na końcu 32b unsigned int w big-endian, która informuje gdzie kończy się jpg, a gdzie zaczyna się kmr.


kmz? Chciałem podpiąć to pod arca - głownie po to by nanosić postępy prac bardziej precyzyjnie. Mógłbym robic to sam robiąc printy z tego i próbować (a pewnie gucio by z tego wyszło bo nie mam oprogramowania i wiedzy do sklejania dużych plików), jednak jeśłi już ktoś zrobił z tego użytek to bym skorzystał. 
Co do SMF, nie podejmę sie programowania, nie znam sie na tym kompletnie.


----------



## wheart

Tak odnośnie WEB-Picasy, popełniłem byłem mały proof-of-concept w pythonie (skrypt do wiersza poleceń): picasa.py

Najpierw wyciągamy listę albumów:


Code:


# ./picasa.py -m mail -p haslo -q

Potem na podstawie numeru ID albumu generujemy tekst do wstawienia na SSC:


Code:


#  ./picasa.py -m mail -p haslo -g numer

Generując listę można wykorzystać dodatkowe opcje:
-a - wszystkie zdjęcia, nawet te bez podpisu (normanie nie ma podpisu, nie będzie wygenerowany wpis)
-c liczba - co liczba zdjęć pojawi się znacznik (go łatwiejszego rozdziału na posty)
-s rozmiar - do jakiego rozmiaru zdjęć mają być generowane linki - wybór ograniczony do kilku "sensownych"

PS: wiem, że można ładniej, z obsługą wyjątków, kontrolą poprawności co trzy linijki i interaktywnie, ale dziś w południe jeszcze nie umiałem pisać w Pythonie - to ma być tylko PoC 

PS2: jak ktoś chce, może wywalić linijki z mailem i hasłem (zaczynają się od parser.add_argument) i wpisać je "na sztywno" - nie będzie trzeba ich wklepywać za każdym razem:


Code:


gd_client.email = '[email protected]'
gd_client.password = 'moje tajne haslo'


----------



## kamilost

Teokryt said:


> kmz?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=98909083&postcount=160


----------



## quina

kamilost said:


> Na szybko zrobiłem debuga ze stack tracem: http://k14.vdl.pl/fotorelacjonusz
> Ściągnij, podmień, odpal, wywal, wklej output.
> 
> 
> Ale to zdaje się wymaga serwera skonfigurowanego pod PPA, albo z dostępem roota żeby sobie samemu skonfigurować? Ja nie mam takiego.


crash pójdzie na PM.

REPO można założyć na Launchpadzie... żeby to sprawdzić musiałem je założyć... więc jeśli brakuje Ci czasu mogę wrzucać na moje;-)


----------



## wheart

A gdzie we względach formalnych UMP zabrania wykorzystania jako podkładu?
Jeśli user robiąc fotorelację pobierze sobie kafle problemu nie ma, gdybyś chciał mapę osadzić w programie "na stałe" (co jako takie nie ma sensu z uwagi na aktualizację) - program musiałby być rozpowszechniany na zgodnej licencji.
OIDP "nasza mapa" (bo w projekcie UMP biorę udział) robi m. in. za podkład w systemie dyspozytorskim czy jest wykorzystywana do wyznaczania tras w JakDojade i "względy formalne" na drodze nie stały. Miło nam, jeśli zgłosi się wykorzystanie - dla celów statystycznych i pochwalenia się jacy to jesteśmy pomocni


----------



## kamilost

Tu:


kamilost said:


> Teraz też trochę pogooglałem i przeczytałem na http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Tile_usage_policy:
> 
> 
> 
> Heavy use (e.g. distributing an app that uses tiles from openstreetmap.org) is forbidden without prior permission from the System Administrators.
> 
> 
> 
> Nie wiem od czego zależy zgoda.
Click to expand...


----------



## wheart

Ale to OSM a nie UMP  Silnik renderujący ten sam (używamy Mapnika), ale (w dużej mierze) inni ludzie 

Na chwilę obecną UMP nie ma obiekcji, choć oczywiście zasięg lokalny - Polska.
Jeśli chodzi o mapę w wersji "nakładka" na zdjęcia satelitarne, UMP serwuje kafle z przeźroczystością (_?l=hybrid_ w linku do obrazków).


----------



## K4r0lSz

Panowie dyskutują, a ja z taką sprawą 
Wczoraj wrzucałem fotorelację, 17 zdjęć, w czasie wrzutki pojawił się komunikat, że Imageshack cośtam cośtam, powiadomią adminów ASAP... naturalnie pojawił się w fotorelacjonuszu monit czy ponowić wysyłanie, naturalnie, że tak, czasem się zdarzy, jak i wczoraj właśnie, że "zawiesił" się na wstawianiu tekstu do formularza, ale nauczony doświadczeniem, anulowałem wysyłanie całkowicie, jeszcze raz wysłałem i niby wszystko OK... ale na forum jednak 1 zdjęcie się nie pojawiło, na imageshack'u było, ale nie można go było zobaczyć na podglądzie, ani w pełnej wersji... usunąłem ręcznie i wrzuciłem nowe osobno, podmieniając link.
Pytanie, czy aplikacja nie mogłaby weryfikować tego co wrzuciła, w razie pojawienia się błędów? A nuż jest jakiś parametr zwrotny, wtedy wysyła zdjęcie jeszcze raz


----------



## kamilost

wheart said:


> Ale to OSM a nie UMP


Racja, przepraszam, pomyliło mi się jedno z drugim. UMP raczej nie ustawię domyślnego, bo aplikacja jest adresowana nie tylko do polskich użytkowników. Chyba, żeby zrobić jakieś wykrywanie lokalizacji użytkownika i wtedy domyślne to albo inne, albo na podstawie zdjęć. Nie wiem, pomyślę jak będę miał chwilę.



K4r0lSz said:


> Pytanie, czy aplikacja nie mogłaby weryfikować tego co wrzuciła, w razie pojawienia się błędów? A nuż jest jakiś parametr zwrotny, wtedy wysyła zdjęcie jeszcze raz


W ogóle kiepsko, że się zawiesił. Jeśli w poście, który wygenerował program był [img]adres do obrazka, który nie działa[/img] to znaczy, że program dostał komunikat zwrotny od IS z linkiem do obrazka, że jest zuploadowany. Parametr zwrotny musi być przy każdym obrazku. Można by ew. dorobić sprawdzanie, czy faktycznie pod tym adresem jest obrazek. Ale. Raz, że to by się przydawało tylko do IS, bo reszta metod wysyłania nie sprawia takich problemów. Dwa, że w samym IS też stosunkowo rzadko. Automatyzacja niewielka. Chyba można sobie przejrzeć fotorelację po wstawieniu na forum i raz na jakiś czas interweniować, jeśli IS coś zepsuł, czy to duży problem?


----------



## K4r0lSz

Żaden problem 
Zwłaszcza, że pojawia się bardzo rzadko lub w ogóle, i dotyczy tylko 1 obrazka.
Tak tylko chciałem zasygnalizować.


----------



## Yaper

@Kamilost

To może by chociaż dodać predefiniowane warstwy OSM i UMP.
W licencji OSM pisze, że "heavy use" jest zabroniony, a chyba fotorelacjonusz nie wczytuje tych kafelków aż tyle, żeby zapychał serwery. 
Ewentualnie ograniczyć zoom do 16, ze względu na poniższy punkt:


http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Tile_usage_policy said:


> In particular, downloading significant areas of tiles at zoom levels 17 and higher for offline or later usage is forbidden without prior consultation with a System Administrator. These tiles are generally not available (cached) on the server in advance, and have to be rendered specifically for those requests, putting an unjustified burden on the available resources.


Prosiłbym też o wypróbowanie poniższej opcji:


wheart said:


> Jeśli chodzi o mapę w wersji "nakładka" na zdjęcia satelitarne, UMP serwuje kafle z przeźroczystością (_?l=hybrid_ w linku do obrazków).


Niestety aktualnie nie można tego sprawdzić, gdyż fotorelacjonusz żąda ".png" na końcu adresu.


----------



## kamilost

Yaper said:


> W licencji OSM pisze, że "heavy use" jest zabroniony, a chyba fotorelacjonusz nie wczytuje tych kafelków aż tyle, żeby zapychał serwery.


Zaraz po heavy use w nawiasie ujęty jest przypadek pod który fotorelacjonusz podpada.



Yaper said:


> Prosiłbym też o wypróbowanie poniższej opcji:


Myślę, że zrobię opcję mapy jako jedno na drugim. Będzie można wybrać dowolny podkład jako bazę, i na niego podkład, który ma przeźroczystość. Taką przeźroczystość będzie się definiowało przy definiowaniu warstwy osm jako 4-ty parametr.

I od razu sobie zapiszę, żeby nie zapomnieć: zrobię upload oryginalnego obrazka z linkiem ze zmniejszonego jako opcję osobno dla normalnych plików i panoram.

Ale nie wiem kiedy.


----------



## Wyspa

A co zrobic z takim komunikatem?
"nie można uruchomić programu, ponieważ na komputerze nie znaleziono mingwm10.dll. Spróbuj ponownie zainstlować aby naprawić problem."


----------



## kamilost

Spróbuj zainstalować ponownie, czyli ściągnij i rozpakuj jeszcze raz.


----------



## sledzik

Witam. 
Mam mały problem. Dopiero zaczynam korzystać z programu. W dwa dni wgrałem łącznie 5 zdjęć w dwóch tematach. Dziś próbowałem załadować kolejne. Po kliknięciu ,,dodaj zdjęcia" pojawia się komunikat \fotorelacje\src\widgets\imagewidget.cpp:214 QPixmap ImageWidget::sourcePixmap()const Treść błędu nie można załadować zdjęcia pamięć wyczerpana? Pomyślałem, ze może chodzi o miejsce na moim dysku. Wyczyściłem trochę, ale nie pomogło wciąż to samo. Drugie pytanie też trochę związane z problemem czy wykasowanie programu i ponowne zainstalowanie nie spowoduje skasowania zdjęc na forum. Przeinstalowałbym program, ale wolę nie ryzykować. Sorki za być może głupie pytania,ale to moje początki.


----------



## kamilost

1. Chodzi o pamięć RAM. Uruchom jakiegoś menadżera zadań i obserwuj ile pamięci zajmuje proces fotorelacjonusza i ile jeszcze zostało wolnej pamięci w systemie. Ile zdjęć ładujesz, gdy wyskakuje ten komunikat?
2. Nie spowoduje.


----------



## esce

Zacząłem przygodę z Fotorelacjonuszem i chciałem podziękować za to cudowne narzędzie - wprost nie znajduję słów na wyrażenie swojej wdzięczności. 

Jest jedna sprawa: czy da się zrobić, by linki wstawiane do fotorelacji miały rozszerzenie *.jpg zamiast *.JPG? W mojej fotorelacji pojawił się problem, bo przy wrzuceniu na serwer ftp z Photobucketa rozszerzenie automatycznie zmieniło się na małe litery i musiałem manualnie zmieniać linki.

Czy jest planowana nawigacja w postaci drzewka do poruszania się po katalogach FTP? Mam ładnie uporządkowane katalogi z różnymi drogami, a nie chce mi się za każdym razem sprawdzać nazwy katalogu i ręcznie wprowadzać jej w "Ustawieniach". To byłoby fajne ułatwienie


----------



## kamilost

1. Dodaję do TODO.

2. Pomyślę, ale raczej nie.


----------



## .kp

Czy jest jakaś awaria fotorelacjonusza? Wywala mi, że coś tam API upload limit i żebym sobie zrobił premium API. Przez co nie wrzucę materiału, który na pewno zaowocowałby setkami lajków, a ich brak odbierze mi chęć do życia i znowu będę pił.  


________


----------



## kamilost

W skład fotorelacjonusza nie wchodzi żadna infrastruktura, która mogłaby ulec awarii. Pliki w Twoim komputerze też same zmienić się nie mogą. Przyczyna jest zewnętrzna. 

Komunikat z IS mówi o wyczerpaniu limitu, jednak nie przypominam sobie informacji o żadnych limitach podczas składania wniosku o przyznanie klucza do API. Już wczoraj miałem zgłoszenie tego problemu. Przejrzałem strony na IS (API doc, rules) jeszcze raz w poszukiwaniu frazy "limit", bez rezultatu. Skłania mnie to do wniosku, że IS znowu ma czkawkę i pluje jakimś losowym komunikatem błędu.

Oczywiście może być też tak, że jest jakiś limit, o którym informacja jest zakopana. Wtedy jednak spodziewałbym się lawiny zgłoszeń "nie działa", a tej póki co nie ma. Zobaczymy jak się będzie sprawa rozwijać. 

Aktualne pozostają dwie najlepsze rady na problemy z IS;
-przeczekać
-nie używać IS

Sugestię IS, aby zmienić klucz API na premium ($$$) pozostawię bez komentarza.


----------



## michael_siberia

Ja radzę sobie z fochami IS tak, że klikam na ponowne wysyłanie danego zdjęcia


----------



## .kp

Zmieniłem w ustawieniach "Wysyłanie" na _Imgur anonimowo_ i już materiał wstawiony na forum. Wcześniej nie miałem problemów z IS w trybie anonimowym, a nie mam kont na hostach, bo materiały wrzucam jedynie na SSC i za pomocą Fotorelacjonusza. 

@kamilost - przy okazji, świetny program! ;-)


----------



## kamilost

Wątroba ocalona


----------



## esce

kamilost said:


> 1. Dodaję do TODO.


Jaki jest ew. horyzont czasowy wdrożenia? Pytam z czystej ciekawości


----------



## Grans

No własnie nic, nie ma żadnego błędu. Zupełnie nic sie nie dzieje. Na windowsie jest tylko komuinikat "program przestał odpowiadać" poczym całkowicie się wyłącza. 

Na Linuxie info z terminalu to:



> xxxxxx ~ $ fotorelacjonusz
> QGtkStyle could not resolve GTK. Make sure you have installed the proper libraries.
> Locale: "pl_PL"
> Loading qt_pl: true
> credits updated
> Embedded exif ifd malformed, invalid nextIFD: 238595
> Embedded exif ifd malformed, invalid nextIFD: 238595
> Embedded exif ifd malformed, invalid nextIFD: 238595
> credits updated
> Error: signal 11:
> fotorelacjonusz[0x8063799]
> [0xf77aa400]
> fotorelacjonusz[0x80d9129]
> fotorelacjonusz[0x80dd77d]
> fotorelacjonusz[0x80dd6a8]
> fotorelacjonusz[0x80d0fef]
> fotorelacjonusz[0x80d11b7]
> fotorelacjonusz[0x80d1298]
> fotorelacjonusz[0x8069446]
> fotorelacjonusz[0x80e025c]


----------



## Jakubek1993

Przy wrzucaniu mam mały problem gdy ładuje zdjęcie mam coś takiego.


> Nie można było wysłać obrazka C:\Users\dom\Desktop\CAM00097.jpg z powodu:
> No error
> Imageshack reply:
> <links>
> <error id="auth_error">upolading into a free account is not allowed</error></links>


Wiem o co chodzi ale nie wiem jak to zrobic żeby chodziło.


----------



## K4r0lSz

^^ Musisz wykupić konto płatne, aby móc wrzucać obrazki.



K4r0lSz said:


> Właśnie zauważyłem, zapewne w międzyczasie była informacja o zmianie regulaminu - Imageshack, posiadanie konta w tej chwili gwarantuje tylko możliwość upload'u przez 30 dni, aby móc wysyłać zdjęcia później, trzeba mieć już konto Premium [płatne].


----------



## kamilost

Grans said:


> No własnie nic, nie ma żadnego błędu. Zupełnie nic sie nie dzieje. Na windowsie jest tylko komuinikat "program przestał odpowiadać" poczym całkowicie się wyłącza.


Potrzebuję więcej informacji. Jak je zebrać i mi przekazać napisałem Ci w pm.


----------



## runnerboy

Witam,
zdecydowałem się ostatnio aby wrzucać zdjęcia przez fotorelacjonusz, ale za każdym razem gdy klikam na "Wyślij na SSC",otwiera się okno przeglądarki, a po jednej sekundzie zamyka i wyskakuje mi błąd.

Treść błędu:
"Instrukcja spod 0x677d1acd odwołuje się do pamięci pod adresem 0x00000000. Pamięć nie może być read."

Mój system: Windows 7 32bit
Proszę uprzejmie o pomoc


----------



## Yaper

Też dzisiaj mam taki sam problem jak runnerboy. Zachowuje się identyczni ale widzę, że mam inny adres:
"Unhandled exception at 0x775115de in fotorelacjonusz.exe: 0xC0000005: Access violation reading location 0x00000004."

Jeszcze call stack może sie przyda:
>	ntdll.dll!775115de() 
[Frames below may be incorrect and/or missing, no symbols loaded for ntdll.dll]	
ntdll.dll!775115de() 
ntdll.dll!7750014e() 

Fotorelacjonusz 2.5.5, Win7 64, nie wiem czy to coś wnosi ale używam proxy.

----
Co ciekawe dzieje się to tylko na jednej fotce, zzipowałem ją gdyż jak wrzucam JPGa to serwis wycina dane GEO z EXIFa i wtedy już fotorelacjonusz się nie wywala.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2Scy-lKSjq_a2hmaHQ1REl4OWM/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## kamilost

Dzięki, wreszcie raport błędu, który mogłem odtworzyć 

Program wywala się w mojej implementacji exifa, naprawienie tego nie powinno być trudne, dodaję do TODO. Póki co skutecznym obejściem powinno być przejechanie po fotce jakimś exif-cleanerem.


----------



## Pietro1

Ostatnio mam problem z fotorelacjonuszem. Mam fotorelację np. 20 zdjęć, wrzucam je wszystkie, uploaduje, klikam temat i wysyłam zdjęcia na forum, z tym że: 
1)czasami przy pierwszych zdjęciach (mam ustawione 3 zdjęcia na post), pasek na dole "wysyłam posta" tkwi ciągle, czekam kilka minut, na 0%, muszę przerwać wysyłanie fotoleracji, ale jak sprawdzę na forum to zdjęcia są przesłane.
2) po przerwaniu nie klikam, że chcę je wysłać ponownie, usuwam już przesłane zdjęcia z fotorelacjonusza, zmieniam w ustawieniach numerowanie zdjęć od np. 4 po czym w zdecydowanej większości przypadków wyskakuje mi coś takiego:

1.









3) przy ostatnim poście w fotorelacji, gdy przedostatni post się wysłał normalnie, często wysyłanie posta zatrzymuje się na 98% i ostatni post muszę wysyłać osobno, wliczając w to błąd opisany w punkcie 2.
Czasem wszystko działa dobrze, a czasami takie rzeczy się dzieją. Windows 7 64 bit ultimate.


----------



## K4r0lSz

^^ Ja mam czasem jak w punkcie 3  Dla liczby zdjęć >10, gdzie mam limit 10 zdjęć na post.
Zdjęcia na pewno są wysłane (wrzucone na usługę hostującą), biorę linki z kolejnej karty i ręcznie wstawiam posta na SSC.

Wysyłam na imgur


----------



## kamilost

W kwestii wywalania się - poszła PMka. Natomiast co do paska postępu, który się zatrzymuje: to jest czekanie na odpowiedź z serwera http po wysłaniu posta. Jeśli w oknie osadzonej przeglądarki nie pokazuje się strona z wysłanym postem oznacza to, że program nie otrzymał odpowiedzi z forum. Należało by ustawić jakiś timeout i nie wysyłać żądania ponownie, ale wejść w wątek i zobaczyć, czy post jest. Jak nie ma, wysłać jeszcze raz itd. Byłoby przy tym trochę roboty, może to zaimplementuję. Póki co proponuję nie wysyłać fotorelacji, gdy podczas korzystania z forum widać, że jest mało responsywne.


----------



## esce

Ja z kolei chciałem napisać, że wycofuję swoją propozycję zmiany wielkości liter rozszerzenia w linkach - uporałem się z tym problemem po prostu masowo zmieniając wielkość liter bezpośrednio na plikach zdjęciowych. Nie ma sensu nic zmieniać w programie


----------



## kichosz

K4r0lSz said:


> ^^ Musisz wykupić konto płatne, aby móc wrzucać obrazki.


Jeśli nie wykupi się płatnego konta na imageshacku to nie da rady korzystać z fotorelacjonusza? Dobrze rozumiem?


----------



## K4r0lSz

Da radę, ale tylko przez pierwsze 30 dni.
Jeśli nie imageshack, to zostają inne opcje, które można wybrać w _Ustawieniach_ fotorelacjonusza.


----------



## Pietro1

kamilost said:


> W kwestii wywalania się - poszła PMka.


Wysłałem na maila filmik z moim problemem razem ze zdjęciami i opisanymi krokami


----------



## kamilost

Nie doszło. W spamie też nie ma.


----------



## kichosz

K4r0lSz said:


> Jeśli nie imageshack, to zostają inne opcje, które można wybrać w _Ustawieniach_ fotorelacjonusza.


Dzięki.
Program jest fantastyczny. Cudo. Gratulacje.:cheers:


----------



## goral_kamil

Jak zmienić dane konta imgur ? Chodzi mi o to, że założyłem nowe konto, a program cały czas ma dane ze starego i nie widzę jak to przelogować.


----------



## Starver

^^ - Wchodzisz na swoje stare konto na imgurze, *Settings -> Applications ->* _fotorelacjonusz_ *revoke access*. Teraz fotorelacjonusz zapyta Cię jeszcze raz o wpisanie danych.


----------



## goral_kamil

Ok dzięki wielkie zadziałało :master: Szkoda, że ostatnio coś szwankuje u mnie wysyłanie postów. Praktycznie przy każdej fotorelacji się zacina. Dzisiaj nawet dwa razy


----------



## cane90

Kamilost, wspominałem co prawda o tym na zlocie, ale przypomnę się jeszcze tutaj:
przydatna byłaby możliwość włączenia opcjonalnego komunikatu wymuszającego na użytkowniku potwierdzenie zamknięcia programu. Przyznam, że miałem już sytuację, gdzie przypadkiem kliknąłem na "x" i cała fotorelacja trafiła w niebyt. Tak, wiem zapomniałem zapisać pliku.


----------



## kamilost

Wymiary: szerokość, wysokość. Jak potrzymasz myszę chwilę nad polem to pokaże się opis i chyba wszystko stanie się jasne.


----------



## zonkil

Biorę się do testów. Genialny program.


----------



## matio69

Przeczesałem ten wątek (no może nie tak bardzo dokładnie), więc wybaczcie mi, jeżeli odpowiedź już gdzieś była, ale czy jest gdzieś wersja tego programu na Mac'a?
Albo jeżeli możecie polecić jakiś inny program, byłbym wdzięczny!


----------



## kamilost

Post 201 i dalej.


----------



## bbartekgdynia

Czy jest wersja tego programu na urządzenia mobilne, konkretnie Android?


----------



## Teokryt

1. fotorelacjonusz zgubił mi konfiguracje FTP, nie moge je odtworzyc bo standartowo - krzaczy się.
2. Czy miejsce na opis moglo by byc wieksze, konfigurwalny wizualnie font, i opcje sprawdzania pisowni. edytowanie zdjęc na rozdzielczości HD to jakas zmora z literkami rozmiaru 8.
3. Przydał by sie podgląd kolejnosci zdjęc - w postaci miniatur.
4. Potrzeba by eksportu do prostego pliku HTML - celem podgladu fotorelacji nim sie wyśle.
5. Ogólnie program strasznie zwolnił w pracy.


----------



## kichosz

bbartekgdynia said:


> Czy jest wersja tego programu na urządzenia mobilne, konkretnie Android?


Podbijam pytanie!


----------



## kamilost

Nie ma.


----------



## InK.fan

Android jest w języku Java, więc program wymagałby napisania zupełnie od zera.


----------



## polischmen

@kamilost
a. Planujesz może jakąś nową wersje programiku? Jeżeli tak, to co chcesz w niej zawrzeć?
b. Jeszcze raz wielkie dzięki za poświęcony czas


----------



## kamilost

Wypadałoby naprawić te bugi, które wyszły od ostatniej wersji 

Planowałem kiedyś przeportować aplikację do qmla i zrobić jedną na desktop i androida. Na androidzie można by było jednocześnie robić zdjęcia i wysyłać na forum 

Niestety nie mam już tyle czasu co kiedyś, więc to wszystko raczej nierealne.

Dzięki za dzięki


----------



## michael_siberia

Mi coś program lubi się zacinać przy tworzeniu postów w wielopostowych fotorelacjach. Czasem już przy tworzeniu drugiego postu, czasem przy którymś. To jest jeden z tych bugów?


----------



## jooj

W wersji deb pojawiły się bugi (może wcześniej ktoś już informował)

Przy próbie zapisu lub "Post on SSC" program się zamyka



> $fotorelacjonusz
> QGtkStyle could not resolve GTK. Make sure you have installed the proper libraries.
> Locale: "en_US"
> Loading :/fotorelacjonusz_en_US: true
> Embedded exif ifd malformed, invalid nextIFD: 238595
> Embedded exif ifd malformed, invalid nextIFD: 238595
> Embedded exif ifd malformed, invalid nextIFD: 238595
> Embedded exif ifd malformed, invalid nextIFD: 238595
> Embedded exif ifd malformed, invalid nextIFD: 238595
> Error: signal 11:
> fotorelacjonusz[0x8063799]
> [0xf76ea410]
> fotorelacjonusz[0x80d9129]
> fotorelacjonusz[0x80dd77d]
> fotorelacjonusz[0x80dd6a8]
> fotorelacjonusz[0x80d0fef]
> fotorelacjonusz[0x80d115f]
> fotorelacjonusz[0x80d1298]
> fotorelacjonusz[0x807e1fd]
> fotorelacjonusz[0x80777a7]


Na systemie: Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS


----------



## puma2091

Mam pewien problem. Podczas wysyłania fotorelacji wyskakuje mi taki błąd








Co jest nie tak? Tylko proszę szybko bo zrobiłem burdel w wątku o linii do Balic...


----------



## kamilost

Klucz API w programie się nie zmienił nagle a do tej pory działał, więc albo się przeterminował i zaraz ten wątek zaleje fala niezadowolonych osób, albo po prostu IS ma czkawkę i trzeba przeczekać.


----------



## puma2091

Prawie nic mi to nie mówi, ale poradziłem sobie w ten sposób, że wywaliłem zdjęcie na którym się sypało. Fotorelacja już do obejżenia


----------



## K4r0lSz

Mam ciekawy problem... chciałem wstawić 2 fotorelacje, ~70 zdjęć.
Wszystkie obrobiłem GeoSetterem (tak jak zawsze), widać lokalizacją i kierunek robienia zdjęcia, sprawdziłem na http://www.geoimgr.com/, lokalizacja się wyświetla... a psikus fotorelacjonusz nie chce wstawić mapy :?
Nie mam pomysłu, kombinowałem z ExifTool dla GeoSettera (9.87, 9.90, 9.95, 9.99), ale bez zmian, jak nie wstawia mapki, tak nie wstawia, niezależnie czy jest to Googlowska, czy też OSM (http://1.tiles.ump.waw.pl/ump_tiles/${z}/${x}/${y}.png 15).
Co ciekawe 2 tygodnie temu (na Windows 7) bez problemu wszystko działało, z ExifToolem 9.95 :?
Sytuacja się powtarza na 3 komputerach (dwa z Windows 8.1 i jeden Windows 7)
Skorzystanie z "Usuń położenie", zapisuje na "nowo plik", ale nie zmienia zawartości - pozycja nadal jest zapisana w pliku zdjęcia.


----------



## K4r0lSz

^^
Zlokalizowałem problem 
Jeśli edytujemy zdjęcie, i do daty zrobienia zdjęcia dodamy strefę czasową... to fotorelacjonusz odmawia wyświetlenia lokalizacji.
Zrobiłem przykładowy zestaw (zdjęcie + metadane)
1) Czyste zdjęcie (bez współrzędnych)
2) Zdjęcie z dodanymi współrzędnymi i kierunkiem
3) Zdjęcie z dodanymi współrzędnymi i kierunkiem, i dodaną strefą czasową
Wszystko siedzi tutaj.


----------



## K4r0lSz

Znalazłem bug'a... jeśli przygotuję fotorelację z mapą wspólną, następnie ją wyślę i nie zamykam programu, tylko wybieram Plik > Usuń zdjęcia i przygotowuję następną fotorelację, którą wysyłam, to wysyłana mapa wspólna (dla drugiej fotorelacji) jest taka sama jak w pierwszej fotorelacji, mimo, że w programie pokazuje wspólną mapę dla bieżących zdjęć.


----------



## Kluczn1k

*Trochę nie w temacie, ale gdzież indziej spytać...*

Mam pytanie tylko częściowo związane z fotorelacjonuszem. Poszukuję od jakiegoś czasu programu, który na zdjęciu umieści małą mapkę wskazującą miejsce gdzie zostało ono zrobione. Jak na razie nieczego podobnego nie znalazłem, poza.... fotorelacjonuszem.
Czy ktoś może zna program, którym mógłbym wygenerować takie zdjęcia i zapisać na dysk, albo wydrukować? Niestety, fotorelacjonusz jest stworzony do wrzucania postów ze zdjęciami na forum, więc nie posiada takiej funkcji.


----------



## kamilost

To takie dosyć szerokie obejście, ale możesz sobie lokalnie postawić serwer FTP i skonfigurować fotorelacjonusza, żeby tam wrzucił.


----------



## rjan

Mam gotową do przesłania fotorelację na fotorelacjonuszu i nie mogę jej przesłać - wyskakuje błąd Imageshacka: 
Nie można było wysłać obrazka z powodu:
No error.
Imageshack reply:
{"status":0,"error_code":"parameter_missing","error_message":"A valid API key is required for this request. https:VVimageshack.comVcontactVapi"}

Nie wiem co mam zrobić - może ktoś mi poradzi


----------



## Maya83

rjan said:


> Nie wiem co mam zrobić - może ktoś mi poradzi


Wstaw ręcznie


----------



## K4r0lSz

^^ Skorzystaj z Imgur'a.


----------



## merkato

Próbuję dodać fotorelację przy pomocy wersji na Debiana. Ubuntu 14.04 x86_64

Udało mi się już skonfigurować program, dodać własne kafelki OSM, upload na imgur, oraz przygotować całą fotorelację. W momencie wybrania wątku do którego chciałbym dodać pliki następuje crash programu.



> QGtkStyle could not resolve GTK. Make sure you have installed the proper libraries.
> Locale: "pl_PL"
> Loading qt_pl: true
> credits updated
> credits updated
> jest element "merkato"
> QFont::setPixelSize: Pixel size <= 0 (0)
> QFont::setPixelSize: Pixel size <= 0 (0)
> jest element "newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=127370316"
> jest element " [Słowacja] Infrastruktura drogowa - Page 108 - SkyscraperCity"
> jest element "newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=127370316"
> jest element "newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=127370316"
> jest element "newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=127370316"
> jest element "newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=127370316"
> jest element "newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=127370316"
> jest element "newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=127370316"
> jest element "newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=127370316"
> jest element "newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=127370316"
> jest element "newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=127370316"
> jest element "newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=127370316"
> jest element "newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=127370316"
> jest element "newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=127370316"
> jest element "newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=127370316"
> jest element "newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=127370316"
> jest element "newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=127370316"
> jest element "subscription.php?do=addsubscription&t=431318"
> parseThread() odpalam timer
> parseThread() przechodzę do formularza
> 
> Error: signal 11:
> fotorelacjonusz[0x8063799]
> [0xf77c3410]
> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x7d4df9)[0xf5e63df9]
> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x7f81e7)[0xf5e871e7]
> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x1dd499)[0xf586c499]
> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x828776)[0xf5eb7776]
> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x828a99)[0xf5eb7a99]
> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x828d0d)[0xf5eb7d0d]
> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x609af6)[0xf5c98af6]
> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtWebKit.so.4(+0x609bf0)[0xf5c98bf0]


Ktoś coś? Jakieś podpowiedzi?  I jeśli ktoś z was podpowie że mam sobie ręcznie wstawiać, to tak, wstawię, na własnego bloga, a na forum mogę ewentualnie wrzucić linka


----------



## Czekfra

rjan said:


> Mam gotową do przesłania fotorelację na fotorelacjonuszu i nie mogę jej przesłać - wyskakuje błąd Imageshacka:
> Nie można było wysłać obrazka z powodu:
> No error.
> Imageshack reply:
> {"status":0,"error_code":"parameter_missing","error_message":"A valid API key is required for this request. https:VVimageshack.comVcontactVapi"}
> 
> Nie wiem co mam zrobić - może ktoś mi poradzi


Staram się po raz pierwszy wstawić fotorelację, ale wyskakuje mi taki sam (albo podobny) błąd. Jest jakiś prosty sposób na obejście tego ?


----------



## K4r0lSz

Skorzystać z Imgur, Imageshack ma ostatnio dużo obiekcji przy wstawianiu fotorelacji.


----------



## dorney

Czasem faktycznie jest jakaś obstrukcja.... Dzisiaj coś ruszyło i fotorelacjonusz zadziałał


----------



## kondi10

bez wględu na serwer, czy to imageshack, czy imgur, program od wczoraj zaczął mi się crashować na 28%. coś uploadował, więc może udałoby się gdzieś znaleźć te linki?


----------



## -SzaLeJot-

może ktoś miał podobny problem... chodzi o to że po wstawieniu zdjęć przez fotorelacjonusza po około miesiącu foty te są niedostępne.... zostaje po nich tylko taki ślad:









w czym może być problem? Co ciekawe jeśli wejdę w edycje posta i pootwieram wszystkie linki to zdjęcia ponownie są wyświetlane.


----------



## kg97

Od kilku dni fotorelacjonusz ulega u mnie awarii. Kiedy chcę wysłać zdjęcia wyświetla się błąd - _Nie można było wysłać obrazka C: ... z powodu: Host load5.imageshack.us nie znaleziony_. Mimo kolejnej instalacji programu błąd się powtarza. 
Ktoś zdaje sobie może sprawę czym to może być spowodowane i jak rozwiązać ten problem?


----------



## kamilost

Code:


[email protected] ~ $ ping load5.imageshack.us                                                                                                                                                                                                                                
ping: unknown host load5.imageshack.us

Taki host nie istnieje, to są wewnętrzne problemy imageshacka.


----------



## kichosz

Zmień na imgur i.będzie ok.
U mnie pomogło


----------



## Yaper

Przestał mi fotorelacjonusz wysyłać na Imgura. 
Pisał coś o błędzie ustanowienia połączenia SSL. W ustawienia->wysyłanie podobnie, błąd SSL (niestety w żadnym przypadku numer błędu nie jest podany).
Wszedłem w rejestr i wykasowałem w drzewie fotorelacjonusza gałąź Imgur myśląc, że wymusi to ponowne zalogowanie się w ustawieniach. Ale niestety teraz jest puste okienko ze statusem Imgura.


----------



## cane90

Od kliku dni mam problem z aplikacją. Przy próbie zalogowania na konto imgur zwracany jest błąd:



> {"data":{"error":"The redirect URI provided is missing or does not match","request":"\/oauth2\/authorize","method":"POST"},"success":false,"status":400}


Natomiast po przeładowaniu strony pojawia się informacja:



> {"data":{"error":"Imgur is temporarily over capacity. Please try again later."},"success":false,"status":500}


Czkawka hostingu czy wewnętrzny problem programu?


----------



## K4r0lSz

^^ Jak wynika ze zwrotnych danych, problemy po stronie Imgura


----------



## pasokol

cane90 said:


> Od kliku dni mam problem z aplikacją. Przy próbie zalogowania na konto imgur zwracany jest błąd:
> 
> Natomiast po przeładowaniu strony pojawia się informacja:
> 
> Czkawka hostingu czy wewnętrzny problem programu?


udało się komuś coś ustalić? mam to samo niestety


----------



## komand

ja też :/


pasokol said:


> udało się komuś coś ustalić? mam to samo niestety


----------



## karol.ldz

U mnie przy wysyłce na imageshack błąd: Host load5.imageshack.us nie znaleziony


----------



## rjan

Dzisiaj próbowałem wysłać przez imgura i w końcu poszło - chyba niepotrzebnie upierałem się przy imageshack'u


----------



## Bastian.

Wczoraj wypróbowałem program, uważam go za dobry choć ten pierwszy raz to była męka. Trochę do kitu że program nie wysyła wszystkich zdjęć jakie się ma na raz tylko trzeba dzielić cały zbiór na podzbiory. Nie wiem czy to wada programu czy ja go jeszcze nie ogarniam, ale trochę wkurzało mnie że po każdym wysłaniu fotek musiałem zamykać program i otwierać od nowa żeby wysłać kolejne. Jeśli to był wynik mojego nie rozumienia programu to gdzie się ustawia żeby właśnie nie otwierać i zamykać programu po kilka razy.


----------



## kamilost

Nie ma potrzeby restartowania programu. Dlaczego musiałeś to robić?


----------



## Bastian.

Nie wiedziałem jak dodać nowe fotki.


----------



## Odil

Program zajefajny! 

Czy jest gdzieś instrukcja obsługi? Niechciałbym rozjechać jakiegoś wątky ssc przypadkiem...
Interesuje mnie, jak sprawić, by zdjęcia ładowały się do konkretnego wątku
np tu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=81297&page=333

Jaki podać tag albo id wątku w ustawieniach by fotorelacjonusz od razu tam umieszczał zdjęcia?

Z góry dziękuję za podpowiedzi


----------



## kamilost

Tak się nie da (o ile dobrze pamiętam . Za każdym razem musisz przenawigować do odpowiedniego wątku. Natomiast możesz w ustawieniach na pierwszej karcie wybrać na czym ma otwierać się przeglądarka.


----------



## Odil

kamilost said:


> Natomiast możesz w ustawieniach na pierwszej karcie wybrać na czym ma otwierać się przeglądarka.


^^^No właśnie o to mi chodziło (źle zadałem pytanie). Ponowię więc poprawniej:
Jaki dać tag lub id wątku, by fotorelacjonusz otworzył się np. tu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=430201&page=106
430201 nie da się podać jako id wątku (tam jest ogranicznik do 4 cyfr: max 9999)
Próbowałem podać ten numer jako tag, albo nawet jako t=81297
ale nic nie działa i podaje, że nia ma takiej strony na ssc.


----------



## kamilost

Tak się nie da niestety.


----------



## pooley

Ciekawe czy kiedys powstanie wersja na Mac'a...


----------



## wiewior

Próbuję przygotować fotorelację z JPG-ami zawierającymi dane GPS dodane w Geosetterze i trafiłem na wspominany już wcześniej problem wykładania się Fotorelacjonusza przy zapisywaniu plików.
Udało się komuś znaleźć jakiś patent na poprawienie EXIF-a, by uzyskać kompatybilność z Fotorelacjonuszem?


----------



## K4r0lSz

Ja tak korzystam: edycja lokalizacja w GeoSetterze, a później fotorelacjonusz 
Działa dobrze, tylko nie można dodawać/zmieniać informacji o dacie/godzinie wykonania zdjęcia + strefa czasowa - bo wtedy się wysypuje.
O jakie zapisywanie plików konkretnie Ci chodzi?
_Wersja Beta GeoSettera posiada kilka usprawnień - choć też leciwa; jest lepsza od ostatniej pełnej wersji._


----------



## wiewior

^^
Informacja o dacie wykonania nie jest zmieniana. Ale efekt jest taki, że po wczytaniu zdjęć do Fotorelacjonusza pojawia się mapka ogólna, a na każdym zdjęciu mała mapka z miejscem wykonania zdjęcia. W momencie, gdy próbuję wysłać fotorelację na serwer, kopiuje się tylko mapa ogólna, po czym, przy próbie przesłania pierwszego zdjęcia, następuje zgon Fotorelacjonusza. Nie da się także zapisać fotorelacji (tworzy się plik z nadaną nazwą, ale ma wielkość 0).
Oprócz wstawionych danych GPS, zmieniana jest w EXIF-ie informacja "ExifOffset", "InteroperabilityOffset" oraz "JpegIFOffset".
Betę GeoSettera sprawdzę.

EDIT: przy becie efekt jest dokładnie taki sam... Nawet z jakimś starszym ExifTool-em.


----------



## mcvixten

Problem:
Po wrzuceniu zdjęć i próbie przesłania na SCC pojawia mi się taki komunikat:
"Nie można było wysłać obrazka:.... z powodu:
Host load5.imageshack.us nie znaleziony"
Czy ktoś coś takiego miał i może pomóc? 
Dzięki z góry!


----------



## Puchar392

del


----------



## Bastian.

Program miesza fotki przy wysyłaniu. Na kilkanaście postów z fotkami 3 albo 4 razy pomieszał zdjęcia. Jak temu zaradzić na przyszłość?.


----------



## kamilost

Nie program, tylko forum.

Ustawienia -> Ogólne -> Odstęp między postami:
"Jest to czas, przez który program czeka z wysłaniem kolejnego posta. Minimalna wartość to 30 sekund - wymuszona przez forum. Najprawdopodobniej mała wartość sprzyja wstawianiu postów w złej kolejności przez forum."


----------



## Bastian.

To jest tak, wrzucam fotorelację, x zdjęć na post, program przestawia kolejność zdjęć w postach a nie kolejność postów.


----------



## kamilost

Jeżeli dodajesz zdjęcia za pomocą okienka dialogowego do otwierania plików zaznaczasz wiele i klikasz ok, albo zaznaczasz wiele i przeciągasz do okna programu, to tu kolejność kontroluje system operacyjny/Qt i program ma niewiele do tego. Mi też się zdarzało, że po takiej operacji kolejność zdjęć była inna niż w folderze, ale nauczyłem się tak zaznaczać i przeciągać, żeby było ok


----------



## Bastian.

Ja robię tak że otwieram program, obok mam otwarty folder z fotkami, zaznaczam fotki i je przeciągam łapiąc za dowolną fotkę z zaznaczonej grupy. Po "wklejeniu" fotek do programu na podglądzie przed wysłaniem kolejność jest ok, pomieszane są po wysłaniu posta, tak więc mieszają się gdzieś na etapie ładowania fotek i wysyłania posta. Da się z tym mieszaniem żyć bo miesza tylko kilka fotek przy kilkuset wysłanych, ale jednak troszkę wkurza gdy trzeba powoli przejrzeć kilka postów z pomieszanymi zdjęciami żeby ustawić właściwą kolejność.


----------



## kamilost

Ok, w takim razie poddaję się, nie wiem co jest.


----------



## LeszekLBN

Bastian. said:


> Program miesza fotki przy wysyłaniu. Na kilkanaście postów z fotkami 3 albo 4 razy pomieszał zdjęcia. Jak temu zaradzić na przyszłość?.


Fotki idą przez imgur? Jeśli tak, to jest to wina imgura. Ostatnio był jakiś lifting ich strony i systemu wrzucania zdjęć i zaczęło się tak robić. Problem występuje też przy wrzucaniu zdjęć bezpośrednio przez ich stronę bez udziału fotorelacjonusza.


----------



## Bastian.

skejl said:


> Jakkolwiek sam przestałem używać Fotorelacjonusza (od jakiegoś czasu jest u mnie więcej problemów niż pożytku), tak wczoraj miałem podobne problemy wysyłając na Imgura… ręcznie. Poszła tylko część fotek.


U mnie poszły wszystkie bez problemów. Ale skoro wspomniano imgura to on też się popsuł, kiedyś się wrzucało fotki, szybko się wysyłały i kody były w ramce obok i to zanim fotka do końca się wysłała. Teraz fotki wysyłają się dłużej a za kodami trzeba się naklikać, a wysyłanie masowe po kilk/naście sztuk to tragedia bo imgur miesza kolejność wysłanych zdjęć.

*kamilost* może napiszesz czy trwają jakieś prace nad fotorelacjonuszem żeby wyeliminować awarię czy nie.

Pewnie myślisz "ja się za darmo narobiłem, a tu mi jakieś niewdzięczniki narzekają".  Sory ale program choć dobry by szybko wysyła fotki to przez ten jeden problem jest do kitu. Gdyby to wyskakiwało co ileś fotek i nie chciało wysyłać np. 5 fotek na xy wysłanych to pół biedy, można problemowe pomijać i wrzucać ręcznie a pozostałą większość programem. Ale przez to że to wyskakuje losowo to program jest mało przydatny. Awarie opóźniają wysyłanie fotek, trzeba usuwać fotki z programu, ładować od nowa, awarie często się pojawiają, można w ten sposób i przez 12 godzin fotki wysyłać, to już ręcznie szybciej idzie mimo problemów z imgurem.


----------



## erykko

Dla mnie, szczerze mówiąc, było to najwygodniejsze narzędzie, chociaż i tak rzadko obecnie wrzucam fotorelacje. Ale jak w takim razie radzicie sobie z większą liczbą zdjęć? Wszystko ręcznie? Bo fotorelacjonusz jest niezmiernie wygodny. Sam ponumeruje, umożliwi dodanie podpisów, genialny program. A teraz jest błąd z imageshack, natomiast przy imgurze program przestaje odpowiadać.


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Szkoda, że zaczęły wyskakiwać te awarie przy Imgurze i Imageshacku :/


----------



## Bastian.

Dzisiaj na próbę go uruchomiłem ale jest jeszcze gorzej bo wogóle nie chce nawet rozpocząć wysyłania zdjęć.

Dzisiejsze fotorelacje to 168 fotek, wszystko poszło ręcznie. Program owszem wygodny ale co komu po nim jak nie działa prawidłowo. Ja podpisów na fotkach nie daję, daję tylko troszkę przed nimi żeby opisać co widać, zazwyczaj jedna linijka tekstu, więc bez różnicy mi czy dodawałem je w programie czy ręcznie na forum. Numeracji i opisów za bardzo nie używam bo nie mam po co, każdy się domyśla czego dotyczą podpisy, a jeśli daję bardziej szczegółowe opisy i dotyczą one np. 10 zdjęć to w opisie mogę zaznaczyć ilu fotek dotyczy dany komentarz.

Wrzuciłem na forum z kilka tysięcy fotek przez lata zanim powstał Fotorelacjonusz, jakoś sobie z tym radziłem, programu był ulgą ale dopóki nie popsuł się. Tak więc skoro radziłem sobie wcześniej to poradzę sobie i teraz. Jeśli kiedyś program będzie naprawiony to może do niego wrócę. Ale wątpię w to ponieważ ta naprawa chyba się nie dokona, kamilost chyba olał nas i swoje "dziecko".


----------



## AndyB66

del


----------



## kondi10

od jakiś dwóch dni program się wywala przy załadowywaniu fotek. nie było wcześniej problemu. nic nie instalowałem, chyba że aktualizacje jakieś w tle, w ciągu ostatnich dwóch dni


----------



## sprenzynaKRK

del


----------



## Admc

Program nie chce się zainstalować na 64-bitowym Ubuntu 16.04, brakuje zależności. Próbowałem też uruchomić wersję Windowsową na wine ale wywala się przy próbie przełączenia hostingu z imageshark na imgur.


----------



## kondi10

czy da radę zmienić numerację w programie? zjadło mi kilka postów i chciałbym, żeby kolejne zdjęcia w wątku pojawiały się z właściwą numeracją


----------



## Yaper

Ustawienia -> Ogólne -> Zaczynaj numerację od...


----------



## kondi10

Tak, to wiem, ale numeracja w programie jest niezgodna z tą rzeczywistą na forum i za każdym razem muszę poprawiać.


----------



## FOMO Coaster

Nie działa ustawienie dodawania zdjęć przez imgur.com konto (wyskakuje błąd po kliknięciu na Allow).


----------



## sprenzynaKRK

del


----------



## sprenzynaKRK

del


----------



## Slowiczeq

Mam problem z captcha w fotorelacjonuszu, nie chce mi załadować strony skyscrapercity podczas wysyłania zdjęć na SSC.
Ktoś coś?


----------



## FOMO Coaster

^^ Od kiedy Cloudflare dodał to absurdalne narzędzie sprawdzające, czy użytkownicy wchodzący na strony, które są na serwerach tej firmy [Cloudflare], muszą potwierdzać, że nie są robotami - aplikacja Fotorelacjonusz jest nieprzydatna (nie ma w oknie wysyłki zdjęć na Skyscrapercity/Imgur przycisku wysyłki formularza RECAPTCHA).


----------



## K4r0lSz

U mnie wszystko śmiga bez problemu.


----------



## Slowiczeq

u mnie w pracy captcha skutecznie blokuje działanie Fotorelacjonusza


----------



## timo_opole

Przy wrzucaniu zdjęć (niecałe 100 szt.) po kliknięciu "Dodaj zdjęcia" komunikat brzmi "This application has requested the Runtime to terminate it in an unusual way. Please contact the application's support team for more information."

Zdjęcie mają w oryginale rozdzielczość 2500px dłuższy bok, ale próbowałem też ze zmniejszonymi do 1024 px. Wykładał się zawsze na tym samym zdjęciu, ale po zrezygnowaniu z niego problem przeniósł się na inne, a po kolejnej rezygnacji na następne itd. Dzieje się tam niezależnie od wybranego miejsca docelowego plików (Imgur, Imageshack itd.).

Czy wiadomo, jak temu zaradzić?


----------



## magro_kr

Ja z kolei mam komunikat "Nie można zapisać. Parse error."

Wczoraj jeszcze program działał bez problemów.


----------



## K4r0lSz

^^ Ja czekam na opcję z mapą...
Korzystam z niej nagminnie w "starym" Fotorelacjonuszu.
Trzeba mieć dobrze ustawione tagi geo w zdjęciu... do tego i ew. weryfikacji korzystam wcześniej z innej aplikacji.


----------



## skejl

*Wersja 4.1.0*

Ze znacznie ulepszonym interfejsem, choć bez nowych konkretnych możliwości.

O wersji:

– Doszedł nowy widok miniatur, na którym można wygodnie przestawiać zdjęcia poprzez ich przeciąganie.
– Można dodawać zdjęcia do fotorelacji przeciągając je na okno programu.
– Poprawiono obsługę EXIF (zdjęcia są poprawnie obrócone).

Wciąż aktualne ograniczenia:

– Dostępne są polska i angielska wersja językowa. Z przyczyn technicznych brakuje niedużej części tłumaczeń, jestem tego świadomy, proszę mi tego nie zgłaszać.
– Nie ma możliwości nanoszenia znaku wodnego.
– Nie ma też możliwości rysowania strzałek, załączania mapek itd.
– Wgrywanie fot tylko na Imgura (anonimowo).
– Brak eleganckich paczek na Linuksa (.deb, .rpm).

Do pobrania stąd: https://github.com/fotorelacjonusz/fotorelacjonusz-ng/releases/tag/v4.1.0


----------



## skejl

Pasuje zaktualizować pierwszą stronę w wątku. Jakieś uwagi co do poniższej propozycji?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

W toku dziejów powstało kilka wariacji Fotorelacjonusza, z których dzisiaj cztery są użyteczne dla różnych grup użytkowników. Poniżej znajduje się krótkie ich omówienie.

*Oryginalny Fotorelacjonusz 2.x*

Ten najbardziej znany wśród użytkowników forum. Klasyk. Mimo upływu lat wciąż bardzo dobrze działa, choć z pewnymi problemami (patrz: uwagi), które na szczęście są dość łatwe do obejścia. Szersze omówienie znajduje się w końcowej części tego wpisu.

Obsługiwane systemy operacyjne: Linux i Windows
WWW: https://sourceforge.net/projects/fotorelacjonusz/
Ostatnie wydanie: 2013
Autor: Kamilost
Dla kogo: Dla użytkowników Windows, którzy potrzebują programu o rozbudowanych możliwościach.

Uwagi:
– Spośród obsługiwanych serwisów hostingowych, do dziś działa tylko wgrywanie na Imgura oraz na serwery FTP.
– Niepoprawnie wrzuca relację na forum, dlatego trzeba gotowe posty skopiować i wrzucić ręcznie (zob. https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=161217702&postcount=672).
– Jest to najbardziej rozbudowana wariacja Fotorelacjonusza spośród dostępnych na system Windows.

*Fotorelacjonusz 3.x*

Częściowo udana próba zaktualizowania oryginalnego Fotorelacjonusza. Naprawione są w niej niektóre błędy (m. in. poprawnie wrzuca posty na forum), a także działa w oparciu o aktualne wersje Qt (5.12).

Obsługiwane systemy operacyjne: Linux i MacOS
WWW: https://github.com/fotorelacjonusz/original
Ostatnie wydanie: 2019
Autorzy: Kamilost i Skejl
Dla kogo: Dla użytkowników Linuksa i MacOSa, którzy potrzebują programu o rozbudowanych możliwościach.

Uwagi:
– Spośród obsługiwanych serwisów hostingowych, do dziś działa tylko anonimowe wgrywanie na Imgura oraz na serwery FTP.
– Niestety, nie udało się przygotować wersji na system Windows. Niemniej osoba lepiej obeznana z C++ i MSVC powinna sobie dać z tym radę, szczegóły tutaj: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=162571180#post162571180. Pomoc mile widziana.
– Jest to najbardziej rozbudowana wariacja Fotorelacjonusza spośród dostępnych na systemy Linux i MacOS.

*Fotorelacjonusz 4.x*

Fotorelacjonusz napisany całkiem od nowa. Na razie ma tylko podstawowe możliwości, ale działa bez problemu i na różnych systemach operacyjnych.

Obsługiwane systemy operacyjne: Linux, MacOS i Windows
WWW: https://github.com/fotorelacjonusz/fotorelacjonusz-ng
Ostatnie wydanie: 2020
Autor: Skejl
Dla kogo: Dla każdego.

Uwagi:
– Informacji o aktualnych możliwościach programu najlepiej szukać na dalszych stronach tego wątku albo na stronie programu.

*Photo Reporter*

Bardzo przyzwoita aplikacja mobilna służąca do przygotowywania fotorelacji na smartfonie albo tablecie.

Obsługiwane systemy operacyjne: Android
WWW: https://github.com/marteczek/photo-reporter
Ostatnie wydanie: 2020
Autor: MariuszLu
Dla kogo: Jedyna wariacja działająca na systemie Android.

Uwagi:
– Informacji o aktualnych możliwościach programu najlepiej szukać na dalszych stronach tego wątku albo na stronie programu.

*****​
*Potrzebuję pomocy*

Niniejszy wątek służy do rozmowy na temat wszystkich wariacji Fotorelacjonusza i właśnie w nim należy szukać porad. Nie należy zapytywać twórców programów za pomocą prywatnych wiadomości, a jeśli ktoś tak zrobi, to wiadomość zostanie zacytowana w tym wątku, żeby pomóc jak największej liczbie osób.

*****​
*Chcę pomóc*

Możesz aktywnie zaangażować się w rozwój Fotorelacjonusza, pomoc jest mile widziana. Wszystkie wariacje są na wolnych licencjach.

– Fotorelacjonusz 3 nie jest obecnie (styczeń 2020) aktywnie rozwijany, ale został zmigrowany do współczesnych wersji Qt (5.12), toteż ewentualne podjęcie tematu nie powinno być bardzo trudne. Z pewnością bardzo potrzebne jest skompilowanie wersji na system Windows, co okazało się nietrywialne (szczegóły). Poza tym możliwe jest przygotowanie na jego podstawie wersji mobilnej, w tym celu potrzeba przede wszystkim zmigrować tradycyjne formatki do QML-a. Technologie: C++, Qt.
– Fotorelacjonusz 4 jest (styczeń 2020) aktywnie rozwijany. Powstaje w technologiach webowych: HTML, JavaScript, Vue.js, NW.js. Ale bez przekombinowania, żeby chętni mieli jak najłatwiej się włączyć.
– Photo Reporter jest (styczeń 2010) aktywnie rozwijany. Technologie: Java.

To tak z grubsza. Ale najlepiej jest zapytać w niniejszym wątku, co aktualnie jest najbardziej potrzebne.

*****​
*Oryginalny post Kamilaost*

(…)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

VV Ooo, to ciekawe. W każdym razie poprawione, dzięki.


----------



## K4r0lSz

^^
Oryginalny Fotorelacjonusz 2.x
...
U mnie *nadal* działa wgrywanie na konto Imgur'a


----------



## MariuszLu

1. Dodałem funkcjonalność:
18. mapa - ustawianie przezroczystości, zoom, uwzględnienie kierunku i ogniskowej (jeśli są).










Report generated by Photo Reporter https://github.com/marteczek/photo-reporter


----------



## MariuszLu

1. W kodzie źródłowym jest również okrągła mapka.










Report generated by Photo Reporter https://github.com/marteczek/photo-reporter


----------



## K4r0lSz

^^ Jest może opcja wyboru, czy Google Maps czy OpenStreetMap ?


----------



## MariuszLu

K4r0lSz said:


> ^^ Jest może opcja wyboru, czy Google Maps czy OpenStreetMap ?


Aktualnie nie ma opcji wyboru.

Jeśli chodzi o OpenStreetMap, to nie udało mi się znaleźć Static Map API na https://www.openstreetmap.org/. Natomiast jest takie API na np. mapquest.com https://developer.mapquest.com/documentation/open/static-map-api/v5/. Darmowy limit to 15000 map miesięcznie - to można dodać do aplikacji. Jeśli ktoś zna inne (lepsze) Static Map API, to proszę o wiadomość.


----------



## skejl

@MariuszLu

Możesz podejrzeć, jak to zrobił Kamilost: https://github.com/fotorelacjonusz/original.

Sam też wstępnie rozpoznawałem problem i wypatrzyłem, że OSM ma możliwość eksportu kawałka mapy w formie obrazka:










Tam idzie bardzo proste żądanie do serwera OSM, takie jak tutaj:



Code:


curl 'https://render.openstreetmap.org/cgi-bin/export?bbox=20.065433979034427,50.04644715567473,20.068922996521,50.048734480917474&scale=2850&format=png' -H 'User-Agent: Mozilla/5.0 (Macintosh; Intel Mac OS X 10.13; rv:72.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/72.0' -H 'Accept: text/html,application/xhtml+xml,application/xml;q=0.9,image/webp,*/*;q=0.8' -H 'Accept-Language: pl,en-US;q=0.7,en;q=0.3' --compressed -H 'Referer: https://www.openstreetmap.org/' -H 'DNT: 1' -H 'Connection: keep-alive' -H 'Cookie: _osm_totp_token=?????????' -H 'Upgrade-Insecure-Requests: 1'

Tylko trzeba token TOTP skądś wziąć, co być może jest trywialne, a być może nie… Jeszcze nie wnikałem.


----------



## MariuszLu

Korzystnie z map OSM ma pewne ograniczenia:
https://operations.osmfoundation.org/policies/tiles/ oraz https://www.openstreetmap.org/copyright
W szczególności:
"Heavy use (e.g. distributing an app that uses tiles from openstreetmap.org) is forbidden without prior permission from the System Administrators."
"Calls to /cgi-bin/export may only be triggered by direct end-user action."
"Clearly display license attribution."

Podsumowując: da się zastosować do naszych potrzeb openstreetmap (korzystając z kafelków mapy) tylko trzeba nieco popracować i dokładnie zastosować się do wymagań.

Przykłady wyznaczania linków do kafelków na podstawie współrzędnych geograficznych https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Slippy_map_tilenames dla różnych języków programowania.


----------



## skejl

O widzisz, w ichnim wiki mniej precyzyjnie to ujęli. Masz rację, eksport PNG nie przejdzie. Drugi z zacytowanych warunków rzeczywiście stoi na przeszkodzie; chociaż niby na upartego dałoby się to pogodzić, ale przecież nie o to chodzi.

Przejrzałem pierwsze strony tego wątku (w szczególności post #196) i jeśli dobrze rozumiem, to Kamil właśnie ściąga kafelki i sobie je stosownie skleja. To rozwiązanie ma tę zaletę, że w gratisie dostajemy od razu obsługę map UMP i innych. Ale nie twierdzę, że dzisiaj jest to lepsze wyjście niż API Map Questa.


----------



## skejl

Widzę, że pierwszy post podmieniony. Serdeczne dzięki, Kamilu!


----------



## MariuszLu

Photo Reporter obsługuje mapy OpenStreetMap (najnowszy commit, nie jest to dokładnie przetestowane, wykorzystywane są kafelki mapy, sądzę, że wszystkie wymagania stawiane przez OpenStreetMap Foundation są spełnione).


----------



## skejl

*Wersja 4.2.0*

Przynosi nieduże zmiany w funkcjonalności.

O wersji:

– Doszła możliwość nanoszenia znaku wodnego. Znak wodny musi być zapisany jako obrazek. Różne formaty są obsługiwane, ale PNG jest na ogół najlepszy, bo może zawierać obszary przeźroczyste, co w wypadku znaku wodnego jest nieraz potrzebne.
– Znak wodny umieszczany jest zawsze w prawym dolnym rogu zdjęcia i aktualnie nie ma możliwości skonfigurowania tego. Podobnie nie ma możliwości skonfigurowania odstępu od krawędzi — ale łatwo to obejść, wystarczy, żeby znak wodny był odpowiednio dużych rozmiarów i był przeźroczysty w miejscu tego odstępu.

Wciąż aktualne ograniczenia:

– Dostępne są polska i angielska wersja językowa. Z przyczyn technicznych brakuje niedużej części tłumaczeń, jestem tego świadomy, proszę mi tego nie zgłaszać.
– Nie ma też możliwości rysowania strzałek, załączania mapek itd.
– Wgrywanie fot tylko na Imgura (anonimowo).
– Brak eleganckich paczek na Linuksa (.deb, .rpm).

Do pobrania stąd: https://github.com/fotorelacjonusz/fotorelacjonusz-ng/releases/tag/v4.2.0


----------



## pawelr

fotorelacjonusz-4.1.0

Po zalogowaniu, przy wyborze wątku, jesteśmy na stronie głownej ssc.
Stary fotorelacjonusz przenosił od razu na stronę sunskrybcji: www.skyscrapercity.com/subscription.php Zdecydowanie było lepiej. Oszczędzało to tycj kilku klikań, które za każdym razem trzeba zrobić.

@MariuszLu jesteśmy po sąsiedzku ;-)


----------



## skejl

Gwoli ścisłości, w starym jest to konfigurowalne, można tak i tak. Moim zdaniem jest to całkiem nieistotny bajer, który oszczędza raptem dwa kliknięcia. Wolę skupić się na innych rzeczach. Niemniej jak ktoś bardzo chce, to można pogrzebać w kodzie i podmienić adres strony. Gdzieś tam powinien być plik "app/components/forum-window.js"…

Znacznie bardziej przekonuje mnie system zakładek, który zrobił w swojej aplikacji MariuszLu. To jest konkretne ułatwienie i może kiedyś zaimplementuję coś w ten deseń, ale muszę też wymyślić jak to elegancko zrobić, żeby połączyć prostotę z wygodą używania.


----------



## gregDW

Może głupie pytanie,ale zadam: jak zainstalowac apkę z tego GitHub-a? pobieram ZIP-a ale dalej już nie umiem nic z tym zrobić.


----------



## sztmbr

rozpakować, znaleźć plik exe


----------



## skejl

Dokładnie tak. Na razie tylko w ten sposób.


----------



## gregDW

Nie mogę tego pliku namierzyć, od razu go widzę tylko w najstarszej wersji fotorelacjonusza.


----------

